# Ask me stuff



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

There's stuff i won't answer though


----------



## wibisana (Jul 6, 2022)

So you civil engineer? What speciality did you got? I assume it works similar to here, we have road, trafic management, structure, water structure, airport, etc. Or in US or whereever u live, you dont get this kind of speciality?


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

wibisana said:


> So you civil engineer? What speciality did you got? I assume it works similar to here, we have road, trafic management, structure, water structure, airport, etc. Or in US or whereever u live, you dont get this kind of speciality?


you only get specialties if you go to graduate school. I did structural engineering.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Boooo

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## wibisana (Jul 6, 2022)

So do you like stuff?

/jk
What do you like? Food, colors, etc

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gin (Jul 6, 2022)

if you had the power to make the whole world "normal".. would you do it?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Jul 6, 2022)

you gonna actually fucc your next wife?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

Gin said:


> if you had the power to make the whole world "normal".. would you do it?


seems normal enough.


wibisana said:


> What do you like? Food, colors, etc


I like playing games and watching anime 


UtahCrip said:


> you gonna actually fucc your next wife?


that's not really up to me.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

How tall are you


----------



## UtahCrip (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> that's not really up to me.


you gonna try?


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 6, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Lol I was just about to ask this

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Karasu (Jul 6, 2022)

In before "NORMAL" sized!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> How tall are you


i think like 5'-8" or something


UtahCrip said:


> you gonna try?


depends on if i have to

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

I'm not 100% sure I know the Jim ex wife sex story. Is it that you never had sex with your wife or she just didn't do it often


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I'm not 100% sure I know the Jim ex wife sex story. Is it that you never had sex with your wife or she just didn't do it often


i never had sex with her.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> i never had sex with her.


Damn. Did you want to?


----------



## Karasu (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> i never had sex with her.



What the fuck...or what the...not fuck was that about?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gin (Jul 6, 2022)

when jim lore noobs first discover the rabbit hole

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Damn. Did you want to?





Karasu said:


> What the fuck...or what the...not fuck was that about?


lol i wasn't told i had to, so i didn't. She didn't say anything about it either.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> lol i wasn't told i had to, so i didn't. She didn't say anything about it either.


So sex was just never brought up? Like you weren't horny ever?


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> So sex was just never brought up? Like you weren't horny ever?


No, sex wasn't brought up or anything.


----------



## Karasu (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> lol i wasn't told i had to, so i didn't. She didn't say anything about it either.



Alright, Jim. This is the most not normal thing you've ever revealed.

 were you sexing someone on the side?

*Also, you like totally missed Kitsune's question. Lemme help you bruh...*

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> No, sex wasn't brought up or anything.


Would you have had sex if she offered?


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

Karasu said:


> Alright, Jim. This is the most not normal thing you've ever revealed.
> 
> were you sexing someone on the side?
> 
> *Also, you like totally missed Kitsune's question. Lemme help you bruh...*


I'm a virgin.


ClannadFan said:


> Would you have had sex if she offered?


I dunno. Probably would ask my mom first.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> I'm a virgin.
> 
> I dunno. Probably would ask my mom first.


Why ask your Mom


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Why ask your Mom


why not?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> why not?


Because thats not NORMAL

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Because thats not NORMAL


or is it!


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> or is it!


Did you atleast kiss her


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Did you atleast kiss her


she kissed me, i didn't kiss her.


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> she kissed me, i didn't kiss her.


Is that the most contact you made


----------



## Karasu (Jul 6, 2022)

What kind of music do you listen to?


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Is that the most contact you made


i suppose.


Karasu said:


> What kind of music do you listen to?


i don't really go out of my way to listen to music. I only hear it when it's in like, games or stores or whatever.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Would you get pegged

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Would you get pegged


I'm not sure what you mean


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> I'm not sure what you mean


Let someone penetrate your asshole, with lets say, a strap on penis

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Karasu (Jul 6, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## wibisana (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim you should answer from begining, people would be confused

So Jim's mom told jim to marry someone, no love or anything i assume, it ended 3 yrs without sex or anything. That is the short story.
Sorry i have to fill it in for the un-initiated

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## wibisana (Jul 6, 2022)

@Jim 
Are u Asian-American or Muslim Anerican or something?


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Boooo


My friend, it seems you've inspired a trend on here lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

I been waiting for an adult to make one of these threads so I could unload these type of questions lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karasu (Jul 6, 2022)

Tenshiooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!

Sorry - have no idea why I do that


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

wibisana said:


> @Jim
> Are u Asian-American or Muslim Anerican or something?


generally i avoid this type of question, lol

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## pfft (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> i think like 5'-8" or something
> 
> depends on if i have to



Lol for a split second I really thought he answered w his dicksize

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Too bad Jim doesn't like answering the _hard _questions

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> No, sex wasn't brought up or anything.


That's kinda neat. I respect that(as long as that was healthy for the two of you)


----------



## wibisana (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> generally i avoid this type of question, lol


So which type are you
Big dick or small dick i will deduct your race from the size of your d


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> I been waiting for an adult to make one of these threads so I could unload these type of questions lol


Very very glad I'm not an adult lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wibisana (Jul 6, 2022)

Serious question:
-Do you have any regrets? (In whole marriage stuff)
-Are you asexual? Or you just dont want to do it because she wasnt your choice. Most men would still do it even if he doesnt love her tho.

Feel free not to answer if too private


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 6, 2022)

Anyways, question for ya.
If you could relive any moment word for word, action for action.. What would that be?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

If you could fuck 1 anime character, who would it be


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

wibisana said:


> -Do you have any regrets? (In whole marriage stuff)


Not really since it wasn't my choice


wibisana said:


> -Are you asexual?


no


wibisana said:


> Or you just dont want to do it because she wasnt your choice. Most men would still do it even if he doesnt love her tho.


eh i just had other things to worry about.


ClannadFan said:


> If you could fuck 1 anime character, who would it be


anime characters are bug eyed alien creatures to me. I barely even look at anime art and sometimes watch series just minimized, lol.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Have you ever been in a fist fight


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Have you ever been in a fist fight


no


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Does Jim goto the gym


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Would you get pegged


jim is a pure soul

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Describe your ideal woman


----------



## wibisana (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> no


What to fist fight me?
/jk


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Does Jim goto the gym


No


ClannadFan said:


> Describe your ideal woman


I never really thought about it


wibisana said:


> What to fist fight me?
> /jk


I should warn you, I'm stronger than I look
j/k

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schneider (Jul 6, 2022)

which_ love on the spectrum _episode were you on?
j/k


----------



## Karasu (Jul 6, 2022)

Structural engineering  do you have a favorite/example of an amazing structure you absolutely love, or an application of an engineering principle?


----------



## wibisana (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> eh i just had other things to worry about.


You worried for 3 yrs? Nah i dont think you never want to do it if you indeed straight and sleep in same bed. Nah nevermind, i dont really want to dig it deeper




Jim said:


> Not really since it wasn't my choice


So.. the divorce was mutual? She didnt sad, you didnt regret any?
Not abit? Not like "why i didnt really reach out to her", go to holiday or somewhere. I mean you live together in 3 yrs. Might aswell do something fun together.

2. Do you have bad bloods with her? Hard feeling or something like that? I assume you dont communicate with her now


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

wibisana said:


> You worried for 3 yrs? Nah i dont think you never want to do it if you indeed straight and sleep in same bed. Nah nevermind, i dont really want to dig it deeper


It was 2 years I'm pretty sure, but the first year she lived with her family. I didn't have a job or anything if I recall.


wibisana said:


> So.. the divorce was mutual? She didnt sad, you didnt regret any?
> Not abit? Not like "why i didnt really reach out to her", go to holiday or somewhere. I mean you live together in 3 yrs. Might aswell do something fun together.


We didn't really talk much. She spent more time with my mom than with me.


wibisana said:


> 2. Do you have bad bloods with her? Hard feeling or something like that? I assume you dont communicate with her now


No I don't really have any bad blood. We don't communicate though

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## wibisana (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> It was 2 years I'm pretty sure, but the first year she lived with her family. I didn't have a job or anything if I recall.
> 
> We didn't really talk much. She spent more time with my mom than with me.
> 
> No I don't really have any bad blood. We don't communicate though


I get it. You are Indian

/not so JK

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

Schneider said:


> which_ love on the spectrum _episode were you on?
> j/k


I do find it a bit weird that people say me and ddj are similar


Karasu said:


> Structural engineering  do you have a favorite/example of an amazing structure you absolutely love, or an application of an engineering principle?


Not really

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

wibisana said:


> I get it. You are Indian
> 
> /not so JK


Everyone thinks that for some reason, lol


----------



## Schneider (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> We didn't really talk much. She spent more time with my mom than with me.


this is an absolute miracle if it happened in asia


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

Schneider said:


> this is an absolute miracle if it happened in asia


Why's that?


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

People think you're weird, but do you think anyone here is weird?


----------



## wibisana (Jul 6, 2022)

Schneider said:


> this is an absolute miracle if it happened in asia


China and Indonesia yes. But afaik. Daughter inlaw in India can be really close with their mom inlaws.

At least based on soap opera i seen


----------



## wibisana (Jul 6, 2022)

But then again she was his mom's choice so it is normal those two can get along so well. If she was jim's choice it would be bloodbath


----------



## Karasu (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> Not really



O...kay


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> People think you're weird, but do you think anyone here is weird?


Generally I don't. I tend to forget weird things people do

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

Karasu said:


> O...kay


I didn't really think much of it. I just wanted something to do so I didn't have to get a job or something .


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Do you think you'd ever get close enough with someone here to do a face reveal with just them privately


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Do you think you'd ever get close enough with someone here to do a face reveal with just them privately


The closest I've done was Snapchat filter pics


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> The closest I've done was Snapchat filter pics


Lol for some reason I was surprised you have snapchat. So someone has seen your face already?


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Lol for some reason I was surprised you have snapchat. So someone has seen your face already?


Not really. 

The Snapchat filter thing is what I use to stream


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> Not really.
> 
> The Snapchat filter thing is what I use to stream


You stream? Like play video games?


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> You stream? Like play video games?


Yeah, but nobody watches them really. I mostly use it for funny clips or pics

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> Yeah, but nobody watches them really. I mostly use it for funny clips or pics


What type of games did you stream


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> What type of games did you stream


Just whatever I was playing at the time which are mostly stuff my sister was done playing. I first started on pso2 though before the English release

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Schneider (Jul 6, 2022)

wibisana said:


> China and Indonesia yes. But afaik. Daughter inlaw in India can be really close with their mom inlaws.
> 
> At least based on soap opera i seen


yea mainly east asia.

i mean when the phenomenon of your wife mother in law cant stop meddling with your shit is so prevalent it created a new word in the dictionary ("kepo") really tells you something


Jim said:


> Why's that?


every women beefs with their in laws here, implicit or explicitly. its so statistically significant its almost scientific

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

What's your favorite game


----------



## Jim (Jul 6, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> What's your favorite game


I don't really have one. I generally enjoy the games I currently play and am bored with the games I'm done playing

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

Favorite anime?


----------



## UtahCrip (Jul 6, 2022)

who you think is gonna have sex first. you or @DemonDragonJ ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 6, 2022)

I got my money on DDJ. I don't think Jim wants it lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Schneider (Jul 6, 2022)

see jim the thread traffic shows your popular

always knew you ain't normal

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wibisana (Jul 6, 2022)

UtahCrip said:


> who you think is gonna have sex first. you or @DemonDragonJ ?


Its not fair, DDJ is a celeb now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 7, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Favorite anime?


Probably something like stens gate


UtahCrip said:


> who you think is gonna have sex first. you or @DemonDragonJ ?


I don't think either of us

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Gin (Jul 7, 2022)

Jim said:


> I don't really have one. I generally enjoy the games I currently play and am bored with the games I'm done playing


that's a weirdly roundabout way to say elden ring


----------



## Jim (Jul 7, 2022)

Gin said:


> that's a weirdly roundabout way to say elden ring


lol, i got bored of it and switched games.  With other souls games i generally played it several playthroughs.


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 8, 2022)

What about Steins Gate did you like


----------



## Worm Juice (Jul 8, 2022)

What questions won't you answer?


----------



## Worm Juice (Jul 8, 2022)

Can you cook?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 8, 2022)

Karasu said:


> Alright, Jim. This is the most not normal thing you've ever revealed.
> 
> were you sexing someone on the side?
> 
> *Also, you like totally missed Kitsune's question. Lemme help you bruh...*


This is old news.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jul 8, 2022)

@Jim did your mother marry you off to someone her age?


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> What about Steins Gate did you like


There wasn't anything in particular I can point to, it was just entertaining to watch. I seem to enjoy thrillers.


Worm Juice said:


> What questions won't you answer?


Mostly about my identity


Worm Juice said:


> Can you cook?


No


ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> @Jim did your mother marry you off to someone her age?


No, she was a lot younger than me

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Karasu (Jul 8, 2022)

Mider T said:


> This is old news.


 old to some, new to me.


----------



## Vasto Lorde King (Jul 8, 2022)

How thicc are u @Jim ?


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2022)

Vasto Lorde King said:


> How thicc are u @Jim ?


i'm overweight i think

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Vasto Lorde King (Jul 8, 2022)

Jim said:


> i'm overweight i think



ok, thanx for answering.


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2022)

i could probably lose weight by eating a whole lot less since i don't feel hungry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pfft (Jul 8, 2022)

You mentioned you only speak English; is English your only primary language or is there another that you didn’t have exposure to ?


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2022)

pfft said:


> You mentioned you only speak English; is English your only primary language or is there another that you didn’t have exposure to ?


I'm not sure what you mean? I only speak english, and any other language i don't speak i didn't have enough exposure to?


----------



## pfft (Jul 8, 2022)

Jim said:


> I'm not sure what you mean? I only speak english, and any other language i don't speak i didn't have enough exposure to?


You said you only speak English and I’m asking is there another language you could speak but you didn’t have the experience due to maybe busy parents or you were raised by wolves etc


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2022)

pfft said:


> You said you only speak English and I’m asking is there another language you could speak but you didn’t have the experience due to maybe busy parents or you were raised by wolves etc


no, i've never been able to speak another language. I did try to take latin in highschool, but i didn't really learn enough to speak it.


----------



## pfft (Jul 8, 2022)

Jim said:


> no, i've never been able to speak another language. I did try to take latin in highschool, but i didn't really learn enough to speak it.


Sing this song ?


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2022)

pfft said:


> Sing this song ?


lol, what part of "didn't really learn enough to speak it" didn't you understand?
Also, this seems to be a more modern form of latin that they always referred to as "church latin"

Not sure about it though but i think it is.


----------



## pfft (Jul 8, 2022)

I’ll ask the questions here jimothy

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 8, 2022)

Jim said:


> No, sex wasn't brought up or anything.


do you really believe you are normal?


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2022)

aiyanah said:


> do you really believe you are normal?


yes

There was a time when i thought i wasn't, but then i realized i was and i was oddly happier about it.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 8, 2022)

Jim said:


> yes
> 
> There was a time when i thought i wasn't, but then i realized i was and i was oddly happier about it.



outlier-san is cute 
which questions won't you answer?
pending how you answer this one...well


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2022)

aiyanah said:


> which questions won't you answer?


stuff about my identity and stuff.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## pfft (Jul 8, 2022)

Jim are you famous irl?


----------



## pfft (Jul 8, 2022)

Do you have any fav celebs ? Name 3?


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 8, 2022)

Jim said:


> stuff about my identity and stuff.


meh only your motivational drive is outlier, or perhaps just broken.
oh well, noted.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 8, 2022)

tell me jim, which rating would you add to every subforum?


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2022)

pfft said:


> Jim are you famous irl?


lol no. What would make you ask that?


pfft said:


> Do you have any fav celebs ? Name 3?


i don't really follow celebrities.


aiyanah said:


> tell me jim, which rating would you add to every subforum?


what do you mean? From like 1-10 or like 1-5? I don't frequent every forum though.


----------



## pfft (Jul 8, 2022)

Jim said:


> lol no. What would make you ask that?
> 
> i don't really follow celebrities.
> 
> what do you mean? From like 1-10 or like 1-5? I don't frequent every forum though.


Ok name your fav persons you do know and follow …
It can be anyone dead or alive 

Top 3 please


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2022)

pfft said:


> Ok name your fav persons you do know and follow …
> It can be anyone dead or alive
> 
> Top 3 please


uh, i guess i follow this youtube channel called jay from the kub scouts, but that's only now and then. 

As far as dead people go, i can't really think of anyone.

Yeah i just can't really think of a top 3 at all


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 8, 2022)

Jim said:


> what do you mean? From like 1-10 or like 1-5? I don't frequent every forum though.


aww come on jim it can't be that occult. jff too vanilla to break the meta anyway.
which rating, be it dumb, or reznor or maximus or tier specialist or what so have you rating would you add to every section on this forum.
by every forum i mean the sections here, but lexicon's don't overlap at some level.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jul 8, 2022)

just realized, its been a while since i got a funny rating from jim


----------



## pfft (Jul 8, 2022)

What is a hobby you have? 

Please


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2022)

aiyanah said:


> aww come on jim it can't be that occult. jff too vanilla to break the meta anyway.
> which rating, be it dumb, or reznor or maximus or tier specialist or what so have you rating would you add to every section on this forum.
> by every forum i mean the sections here, but lexicon's don't overlap at some level.


oh that's what you mean.  
Probably like, informative on newsdesk and questions and complaints
contest central would be winner.
academy registration would probably just get a like
the anime related sections would be like informative as well, except for the art galleries would probably get a creative.
the cafe would be drama
lifestyle lounge would be useful
fanclubs would also be useful
alley would be funny
everythign under fan mall would be funny
outskirts would all be funny as well
fanverse sanitation would be drama.


----------



## Jim (Jul 8, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> just realized, its been a while since i got a funny rating from jim


shadow didn't want me rating funny posts as funny.


pfft said:


> What is a hobby you have?
> 
> Please


i just like playing games and watching anime.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 10, 2022)

UtahCrip said:


> who you think is gonna have sex first. you or @DemonDragonJ ?



I was not aware that this was a competition.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## wibisana (Jul 11, 2022)

Jim said:


> I'm not sure what you mean? I only speak english, and any other language i don't speak i didn't have enough exposure to?


U dont speak hindi? Tamil? Urdu? Etc?


----------



## Jim (Jul 11, 2022)

wibisana said:


> U dont speak hindi? Tamil? Urdu? Etc?


no? Lol, why would i?


----------



## wibisana (Jul 11, 2022)

Jim said:


> no? Lol, why would i?


Because u are Indian

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 11, 2022)

wibisana said:


> Because u are Indian


I'm not Indian. What gave you that idea?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gin (Jul 11, 2022)

jim is AMERICAN

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Jul 11, 2022)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I was not aware that this was a competition.


considering jim has zero interest in sex, the odds are (probably) in your favor

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 11, 2022)

Gin said:


> considering jim has zero interest in sex, the odds are (probably) in your favor


If I was, then would it have been in my favor?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gin (Jul 11, 2022)

Jim said:


> If I was, then would it have been in my favor?


yes


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 11, 2022)

Rate your general gaming skills on a 1-10 scale


----------



## Jim (Jul 11, 2022)

ClannadFan said:


> Rate your general gaming skills on a 1-10 scale


1 
I'm not really good at games

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Perrin (Jul 11, 2022)

Red or Blue?


----------



## Jim (Jul 11, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Red or Blue?


red or blue for what?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Jul 11, 2022)

Do you like ninjas?


----------



## Jim (Jul 16, 2022)

BlueSkulls218 said:


> Do you like ninjas?


not particullarly.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (Jul 16, 2022)

Do you wish that Normality hadn't left by the time you got here?


----------



## Jim (Jul 16, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Do you wish that Normality hadn't left by the time you got here?


I dunno who that was though


----------



## wibisana (Jul 17, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Do you wish that Normality hadn't left by the time you got here?


Yeah. I dont think Jim was regular in cafe by the time she and EJ left. 

The timeline i remember. EJ left but still active in Discord, then months maybe half a year or a year i check discord EJ no longer there, and i met jim there, for some reasons he was kind of active in Cafe discord, despite not very active in cafe yet.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## pfft (Jul 17, 2022)

Jim said:


> If I was, then would it have been in my favor?


No not at all.. hetero men strike out all the time. If you were a woman interested in sex it would have been in your favor.

Incels are mostly men for a reason


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 17, 2022)

Last time you self-pleasured yourself while looking at all the sexy drawings you made of me in your spare time?

Also unrelated question but you got curly, straight or no hair? Please say no hair cause I can't draw hair good.


----------



## Jim (Jul 17, 2022)

Swarmy said:


> Last time you self-pleasured yourself while looking at all the sexy drawings you made of me in your spare time?


I don't know what you look like and I can't draw. At best I can draw straight lines with a ruler, lol.


Swarmy said:


> Also unrelated question but you got curly, straight or no hair? Please say no hair cause I can't draw hair good


It's straight, but I also keep it short and sometimes I just shave it


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 17, 2022)

1) Itachi or Jiraiya?

2) Do you wake up using your left or right leg?

3) Sweets before or after breakfast?

4) What is the most effective way to seduce a girl (money or perverted jokes do not count)?

5) Which one do you prefer: Manga or anime?

6) What do you define as canon?

7) Which one is the cooler pet: Cats or dogs?

8) What is your favorite movie?

9) Are your tired of this thread?


----------



## Jim (Jul 17, 2022)

Arles Celes said:


> 1) Itachi or Jiraiya?


Not really big in Naruto to know the difference


Arles Celes said:


> 2) Do you wake up using your left or right leg?


Not sure what you mean. I wake up with an alarm clock?


Arles Celes said:


> 3) Sweets before or after breakfast?


I don't eat sweets regularly. Once a month maybe.


Arles Celes said:


> 4) What is the most effective way to seduce a girl (money or perverted jokes do not count)?


I don't seduce girls, but if I had to guess, just be normal


Arles Celes said:


> 5) Which one do you prefer: Manga or anime?


Anime by far. Manga format takes more effort it understand. Regular comics are much easier.


Arles Celes said:


> 6) What do you define as canon?


Generally what's supposed to be part of the original story. This usually means it affects the main plotline in some way, but not always.


Arles Celes said:


> 7) Which one is the cooler pet: Cats or dogs?


Cats. You don't have to take them for walks and stuff.



Arles Celes said:


> 8) Are your tired of this thread?


No, people generally don't ask me stuff that much. I didn't expect people to in this thread either, lol. It's not that surprising though, considering how normal I am.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 17, 2022)

Jim said:


> I don't know what you look like and I can't draw. At best I can draw straight lines with a ruler, lol.
> 
> It's straight, but I also keep it short and sometimes I just shave it


Draw me like a beetle babe. I mean it  

Manly and efficient! As expected from the brightest example of a normal human.


----------



## wibisana (Jul 17, 2022)

Arles Celes said:


> Do you wake up using your left or right leg?


How this work if i use futon and wake up like this.


----------



## wibisana (Jul 17, 2022)

*i mean he


----------



## Jim (Jul 17, 2022)

Swarmy said:


> Draw me like a beetle babe. I mean it
> 
> Manly and efficient! As expected from the brightest example of a normal human.


we could just take a picture of a beetle and say it's you 


wibisana said:


> How this work if i use futon and wake up like this.


I've done this before on a bed. It's still doable, just harder.


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Jul 17, 2022)

Do you like to play street fighter?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 17, 2022)

BlueSkulls218 said:


> Do you like to play street fighter?


Nah, not a big fan of it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 17, 2022)

Jim said:


> we could just take a picture of a beetle and say it's you
> 
> I've done this before on a bed. It's still doable, just harder.


Imagine having a hot tall long penised gf and you give her some random net ho's pic when she asks you to take one of her while shitting standing up in the closet 

You deserve no love!


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jul 17, 2022)

is your real name jim?


----------



## Jim (Jul 17, 2022)

Swarmy said:


> Imagine having a hot tall long penised gf and you give her some random net ho's pic when she asks you to take one of her while shitting standing up in the closet
> 
> You deserve no love!


I kinda feel like that wasn't English, lol


ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> is your real name jim?


Lol, no. My real name doesn't even share letters with "Jim"


----------



## wibisana (Jul 17, 2022)

Jim said:


> I kinda feel like that wasn't English, lol
> 
> Lol, no. My real name doesn't even share letters with "Jim"



Yeeah your real name is Apu right?


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jul 18, 2022)

If your mother told you to jump off a cliff, would you?


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

wibisana said:


> Yeeah your real name is Apu right?


lol. I thought apu wasn't a real name though?


Vagrant Tom said:


> If your mother told you to jump off a cliff, would you?


no, why?


----------



## wibisana (Jul 18, 2022)

Jim said:


> lol. I thought apu wasn't a real name though?
> 
> no, why?


Yeah apu is fake name, not real Indian name, you know it because you are real Indian right?


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jul 18, 2022)

Jim said:


> lol. I thought apu wasn't a real name though?
> 
> no, why?



Just wanted to see where you slavish obedience to your mother ends. If your mother told you to, would you:
1. Shoplift?
2. Get a tattoo?
3. Get drunk?
4. Get high?
5. Have sex with a woman (consensual)? 
6. Change your name?
7. Sell a kidney?
8. Never leave the house for several years?
9. Give her a sensual back rub?
10. Sell your sperm?
11. Sell your blood plasma?
12. Wet yourself?
13. Walk the streets in a man thong?
14. Consume dog poop?
15. Not eat for a 5 days?


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

wibisana said:


> Yeah apu is fake name, not real Indian name, you know it because you are real Indian right?


nah, i saw it on TV that people were complaining about him.


Vagrant Tom said:


> Just wanted to see where you slavish obedience to your mother ends. If your mother told you to, would you:
> 1. Shoplift?
> 2. Get a tattoo?
> 3. Get drunk?
> ...


Not sure. Possibly all of these except the dog poop one.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jul 18, 2022)

Jim said:


> nah, i saw it on TV that people were complaining about him.
> 
> Not sure. Possibly all of these except the dog poop one.



What would happen to you if you refused your mother's demand to eat dog poop?


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> What would happen to you if you refused your mother's demand to eat dog poop?


Not sure really.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jul 18, 2022)

If your mother tried to kill you, would you defend yourself? Would you punch her in the ovaries?


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> If your mother tried to kill you, would you defend yourself? Would you punch her in the ovaries?


i would defend myself in a way that wouldn't hurt her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jul 18, 2022)

Jim said:


> i would defend myself in a way that wouldn't hurt her.



What if your father joined in? At a numbers disadvantage you don't have the luxury of holding back. Would you still avoid inflicting pain upon them?


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> What if your father joined in? At a numbers disadvantage you don't have the luxury of holding back. Would you still avoid inflicting pain upon them?


if my father joined in, i doubt i could win, even if i didn't hold back, lol


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jul 18, 2022)

Jim said:


> if my father joined in, i doubt i could win, even if i didn't hold back, lol



Would you at least try to take your mother down with you?


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Would you at least try to take your mother down with you?


That'd be pointless.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jul 18, 2022)

If your mother ordered you to, which option would you choose?
1. To be pegged by a woman with a 12" strap on
2. To take it in the anus by a man with a 6" penis


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> If your mother ordered you to, which option would you choose?
> 1. To be pegged by a woman with a 12" strap on
> 2. To take it in the anus by a man with a 6" penis


I'm not sure i understand either of those though?


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jul 18, 2022)

Jim said:


> I'm not sure i understand either of those though?



My apologies, I shall be clearer.

in option A, the woman will be wearing what's known as a strap on. This is essentially a fake penis that she'll attach to her crotch area. She will then bend your naked behind over and thrust this 12" fake penis in and out of your anus until she is satisfied.

Option B involves a man. Because this is a man, he will have a fully functioning penis of his own will not need a strap on. He will plunge his 6" penis into your anus and continue to thrust in and out until his is ready to discharge his semen in what's known as ejaculation.

So, if your mum gave you a choice between the two scenarios, which would you pick?


----------



## wibisana (Jul 18, 2022)

If you ask jim personal question, that related to his mother, he would start sounds like DDJ

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

i don't understand the difference between the two.

Besides, if my mom did give me a choice, it's best not to choose because whenever she asks me to choose something it's always a test to see if i'm still myself or not.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jul 18, 2022)

Jim said:


> i don't understand the difference between the two.
> 
> Besides, if my mom did give me a choice, it's best not to choose because whenever she asks me to choose something it's always a test to see if i'm still myself or not.



One involves a woman which might be preferable for you since I believe you are straight. But on the flip side, the object inserted in your rectum is significantly larger in scenario A. So each one has pros and cons.


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> One involves a woman which might be preferable for you since I believe you are straight. But on the flip side, the object inserted in your rectum is significantly larger in scenario A. So each one has pros and cons.


Yeah, but as i said, if my mom asks me something, it's always a huge problem.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 18, 2022)

1) If your girlfriend/wife told you to do something that you hate would you do it anyway to stay in her good graces or would hold your own even if it might lead to a break up/divorce?

2) What is your favorite video game?

3) Do you practice sports?

4) What would be your dream job that for some reason you would never be able to do?

5) What is your favorite manga/books/movie fight ever?

6) What manga do you consider the worst you ever seen or heard about?

7) *looks at avatar* Do you have heart problems?


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

Arles Celes said:


> 1) If your girlfriend/wife told you to do something that you hate would you do it anyway to stay in her good graces or would hold your own even if it might lead to a break up/divorce?


I'm not really concerned about breaking up or getting a divorce, so i'd just stand my ground so to speak 


Arles Celes said:


> 2) What is your favorite video game?


Not sure. I don't generally play the same games regularly as i get bored of them. I'd say i enjoy the game i currently am playing, but that changes as i play it more.


Arles Celes said:


> 3) Do you practice sports?


no


Arles Celes said:


> 4) What would be your dream job that for some reason you would never be able to do?


I don't really see jobs as some sort of fulfilling dream. If it was something enjoyable, it probably wouldn't be something to get paid to do.


Arles Celes said:


> 5) What is your favorite manga/books/movie fight ever?


i tend to skip over fights as there's not meaningful plot events happening during them 
I used to watch them, but that was before i noticed that nothing was actually happening. It is entertaining if they go out of their way to make it funny though, but i can't remember any funny examples at the moment.


Arles Celes said:


> 6) What manga do you consider the worst you ever seen or heard about?


I don't read manga, but if i had to guess, it'd be flowers of evil based on the anime. The anime was such a chore to watch you think your player froze every few minutes due to the many scenes of no sound and no animation.


Arles Celes said:


> 7) *looks at avatar* Do you have heart problems?


lol, not that i know of.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 18, 2022)

Have you told anyone irl that you are part of this forum?


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

Big Bob said:


> Have you told anyone irl that you are part of this forum?


Nope. I haven't told anyone irl I'm associated with anything anime related

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 18, 2022)

Jim said:


> Nope. I haven't told anyone irl I'm associated with anything anime related


Is that due to embarrasment or just because you don't feel the need to share that information?


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

Big Bob said:


> Is that due to embarrasment or just because you don't feel the need to share that information?


It might get me in trouble and possibly result in her thinking she needs to use more strict monitoring

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 18, 2022)

Jim said:


> It might get me in trouble and possibly result in her thinking she needs to use more strict monitoring


You speak of your mom or girlfriend/wife?


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

Arles Celes said:


> You speak of your mom or girlfriend/wife?


my mom. She was also in charge of my wife.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 18, 2022)

Jim said:


> my mom. She was also in charge of my wife.


Would you ever disobey your mom if you were ever serious about something and your mom stood in the way of what you really wanted badly?


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 18, 2022)

Also.. are you the type of guy who is not hyped about anything in particular and just goes with the flow?


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jul 18, 2022)

Do you think you have some kind of psychological disorder as a result of the abuse from your parents?


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

Arles Celes said:


> Would you ever disobey your mom if you were ever serious about something and your mom stood in the way of what you really wanted badly?


No, it'd never be worth it.


Arles Celes said:


> Also.. are you the type of guy who is not hyped about anything in particular and just goes with the flow?


I can't say i remember being hyped about anything. I dunno if that's going with the flow exactly though.


Vagrant Tom said:


> Do you think you have some kind of psychological disorder as a result of the abuse from your parents?


Not really, but a lot of people think i'm autistic for some reason


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 18, 2022)

Are you apathetic or like never being emotional about stuff?

Maybe the logical type or someone who just hates when things get too annoying/complicated? Kinda like Shikamaru from Naruto who just wants an average life?


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jul 18, 2022)

Jim said:


> No, it'd never be worth it.



Why, what's the worst that could happen?


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 18, 2022)

1) Are you lazy?

2) If you gained enough money in a lottery to last for a lifetime would you ever work again?

3) If your mom forbid you from ever play video games or watch anime and just stay in your room would you end up depressed?


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Why, what's the worst that could happen?


She'll never let me have something i want if she's against it. 


Arles Celes said:


> 1) Are you lazy?


Sorta. I don't really see a point in being productive since there's nothing to gain from it.


Arles Celes said:


> 2) If you gained enough money in a lottery to last for a lifetime would you ever work again?


That would depend on my parents.


Arles Celes said:


> 3) If your mom forbid you from ever play video games or watch anime and just stay in your room would you end up depressed?


I don't think i'd develop clinical depression if that's what you mean. But yeah, i'd just sit around and do nothing all day.


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

Arles Celes said:


> Are you apathetic or like never being emotional about stuff?


No, i feel stuff


Arles Celes said:


> Maybe the logical type or someone who just hates when things get too annoying/complicated? Kinda like Shikamaru from Naruto who just wants an average life?


lol i dunno about shikimaru. I don't really back away from annoying stuff. i think people's complicated lives can be interesting to hear about, even though there's pretty much nothing i can do about it.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 18, 2022)

When it comes down to your mom are you dependant on her mostly financially or emotionally?

Do you respect or rather fear your mom?

Do you have any friends irl?


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

Arles Celes said:


> When it comes down to your mom are you dependant on her mostly financially or emotionally?


Financially


Arles Celes said:


> Do you respect or rather fear your mom?


probably neither. More of an obligation.


Arles Celes said:


> Do you have any friends irl?


Not anymore, lol.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 18, 2022)

How do you imagine your life once your mom is gone? Do you think you will be able to make your own decisions after being under her thumb for so long?

If it came down to just you would you ever get married again?


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

Arles Celes said:


> How do you imagine your life once your mom is gone? Do you think you will be able to make your own decisions after being under her thumb for so long?


If my dad is alive i'll probably live normally the way she'd want me to. If my dad was dead too, then i'd probably die in a few days or a week or so because of no home or food.


Arles Celes said:


> If it came down to just you would you ever get married again?


That depends on my mom and if she decides to get me married again.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jul 18, 2022)

So you have a job but give all your money to your parents, right?


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 18, 2022)

Jim said:


> If my dad is alive i'll probably live normally the way she'd want me to. If my dad was dead too, then i'd probably die in a few days or a week or so because of no home or food.


Even if you got a well paid job?

You can alway try to rent a house if you got a decent job. Besides wouldnt your parents house go to you after they die?


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> So you have a job but give all your money to your parents, right?


yeah that's right.


Arles Celes said:


> Even if you got a well paid job?
> 
> You can alway try to rent a house if you got a decent job. Besides wouldnt your parents house go to you after they die?


If i got a well paying job i might be able to live.

Their house and all their money would go to my cousins.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 18, 2022)

Speaking of which...is your dad completely under your moms thumb too?

How does your mom control you both so much? Is she really rich and your dad and you super poor?


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jul 18, 2022)

What's your job and how much does it pay?


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

Arles Celes said:


> Speaking of which...is your dad completely under your moms thumb too?


No, they kinda live their own lives. They dont' talk to each othe rmuch.


Arles Celes said:


> How does your mom control you both so much? Is she really rich and your dad and you super poor


My dad is the only earner.


Vagrant Tom said:


> What's your job and how much does it pay?


right nwo the job i have is 60k a year.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 18, 2022)

Jim said:


> Their house and all their money would go to my cousins.


W...what? 

Are your parents THAT indebted to your cousins or just jerks for not planning to leave nothing to you?


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

Arles Celes said:


> W...what?
> 
> Are your parents THAT indebted to your cousins or just jerks for not planning to leave nothing to you?


No, they're not indebted to them or anything. They just don't plan on leaving anything for me.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jul 18, 2022)

Could you perhaps, and sorry if this sounds crazy here, keep your pay rather than give it to your parents?


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 18, 2022)

Jim said:


> No, they're not indebted to them or anything. They just don't plan on leaving anything for me.


They do not love you?

Though it makes me wonder why do they keep you around if they dont...

Why not try to find a girl or some friends that will give you some respect or/and acknowledgment? Having some friends in right places might also help you get a better job.

People cannot always handle everything on their own. Its hard to go through life completely alone.


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Could you perhaps, and sorry if this sounds crazy here, keep your pay rather than give it to your parents?


No, they don't think i can be trusted with money.


Arles Celes said:


> They do not love you?


They said they love me.


Arles Celes said:


> Why not try to find a girl or some friends that will give you some respect or/and acknowledgment? Having some friends in right places might also help you get a better job.


It's too much of a hassle honestly. My parents want to be able to choose my friends rather than me finding them on my own.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 18, 2022)

Jim said:


> If my dad is alive i'll probably live normally the way she'd want me to. If my dad was dead too, then i'd probably die in a few days or a week or so because of no home or food.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 18, 2022)

Jim said:


> They said they love me.


But they love your cousins more?

They do not mind that you may die of starvation and homeless after they are gone?


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

Arles Celes said:


> But they love your cousins more?


My dad thinks they're better with money. My mom would prefer that we get the money, but she's not in charge of it.


Arles Celes said:


> They do not mind that you may die of starvation and homeless after they are gone?


They'd prefer we didn't.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 18, 2022)

Jim said:


> No, they don't think i can be trusted with money.


Are they right though?

Do you have gambing issues or just buy tons of stuff even one that you wont ever use?


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

Arles Celes said:


> Are they right though?
> 
> Do you have gambing issues or just buy tons of stuff even one that you wont ever use?


No, i've never been allowed to handle money without their supervision.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 18, 2022)

Jim said:


> No, i've never been allowed to handle money without their supervision.


Arent you sick of so much parental supervision your whole life?

Besides...if you were never allowed to handle money sans their supervision then how could they know that your cousins are better with money in the first place?


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

Arles Celes said:


> Arent you sick of so much parental supervision your whole life?


It's just the way things are.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 18, 2022)

Jim said:


> It's just the way things are.


How could your parents know that your cousins are better with money than you though if you never were in control of your finances in the first place?


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

Arles Celes said:


> How could your parents know that your cousins are better with money than you though if you never were in control of your finances in the first place?


They're worried i'd buy a video game or something.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 18, 2022)

Jim said:


> They're worried i'd buy a video game or something.


Are you a hikikomori?


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

Arles Celes said:


> Are you a hikikomori?


no? Why do you ask, lol


----------



## Lulu (Jul 18, 2022)

Jim said:


> Nah, not a big fan of it.


What fighting game can you play?


----------



## Paradise (Jul 18, 2022)

guys... I started to really worry about this guy....

He must have had a big trauma or suffered some kind of abuse from his parents.... it's not possible.


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

Lulu said:


> What fighting game can you play?


I've played guilty gear a lot, but nothing recently since i have nobody to play with and internet games seem imprecise.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

Paradise said:


> guys... I started to really worry about this guy....
> 
> He must have had a big trauma or suffered some kind of abuse from his parents.... it's not possible.


me?


----------



## Paradise (Jul 18, 2022)

Yes.


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

Paradise said:


> Yes.


I didn't say anythign though.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 18, 2022)

Jim said:


> no? Why do you ask, lol


Well...you do not have any friends, you still live with your parents and are fully dependant on them, your main (only?) hobbies are games and anime.

Sounds hikikomorish.


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

Arles Celes said:


> Well...you do not have any friends, you still live with your parents and are fully dependant on them, your main (only?) hobbies are games and anime.
> 
> Sounds hikikomorish.


lol, but i do go outside and i talk to peple.


----------



## Lulu (Jul 18, 2022)

Jim said:


> They're worried i'd buy a video game or something.


Are they right to be worried about this? 

Would you spend all of your cash on video games?


----------



## Lulu (Jul 18, 2022)

Paradise said:


> guys... I started to really worry about this guy....
> 
> He must have had a big trauma or suffered some kind of abuse from his parents.... it's not possible.


Nah... this dude is obviously trolling... but we're here for it.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jul 18, 2022)

Jim said:


> No, they don't think i can be trusted with money.



Yes but their opinions don't matter. Just ask your employer to credit a different bank account. One that only you have access to. There is no need to give them money. 60k is enough to live on.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jul 18, 2022)

Lulu said:


> Nah... this dude is obviously trolling... but we're hear for it.




He's either a dedicated troll or he has some real psychological problems of dependence from growing up with abusive parents. I can never make up my mind which it is.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lulu (Jul 18, 2022)

Jim said:


> I've played guilty gear a lot, but nothing recently since i have nobody to play with and internet games seem imprecise.


Favorite character to play as?


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

Lulu said:


> Are they right to be worried about this?
> 
> Would you spend all of your cash on video games?


Lol, no i wouldn't.


Vagrant Tom said:


> Yes but their opinions don't matter. Just ask your employer to credit a different bank account. One that only you have access to. There is no need to give them money. 60k is enough to live on.


Then what about when they demand the money?


Vagrant Tom said:


> He's either a dedicated troll or he has some real psychological problems of dependence from growing up with abusive parents. I can never make up my mind which it is.


I'm normal.


Lulu said:


> Favorite character to play as?


Used to be chipp, but then i couldn't stand how much damage he takes and i started playing as ky more. I haven't played the games that they started adding the valentines since i had nobody to play with.


----------



## Lulu (Jul 18, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> He's either a dedicated troll or he has some real psychological problems of dependence from growing up with abusive parents. I can never make up my mind which it is.


My money is on dedicated troll. It is a very believable online  persona, I will give him that. But let's not ruin the fun.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jul 18, 2022)

Jim said:


> Then what about when they demand the money?



Refuse to give it to them. Or are you worried that your mom will spank you?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lulu (Jul 18, 2022)

Jim said:


> Used to be chipp, but then i couldn't stand how much damage he takes and i started playing as ky more. I haven't played the games that they started adding the valentines since i had nobody to play with.


I also like playing games with friends offline. It is much more fun.

So if I may ask, which video game publisher/studio are you a fan of?


----------



## Lulu (Jul 18, 2022)

Favorite mario video game?


----------



## Lulu (Jul 18, 2022)

First ever console you played a video game on? Do you remember the title? If not just state the earliest memory you have of playing games.


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Refuse to give it to them. Or are you worried that your mom will spank you?


Well, then i won't be able to watch anime or play games and such.


Lulu said:


> I also like playing games with friends offline. It is much more fun.
> 
> So if I may ask, which video game publisher/studio are you a fan of?


Dunno, never pay attention to publishers or studios.


Lulu said:


> Favorite mario video game?


They're all pretty fun IMO, but i haven't played any since the super nintendo.


Lulu said:


> First ever console you played a video game on? Do you remember the title? If not just state the earliest memory you have of playing games.


the regular NES.  I wasn't very good at anything lol, not even zelda.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 18, 2022)

Jim said:


> Well, then i won't be able to watch anime or play games and such.


You would be able to purchase games and anime with your own money.


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

Arles Celes said:


> You would be able to purchase games and anime with your own money.


They'll make sure i'd never get the packages.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jul 18, 2022)

Jim said:


> They'll make sure i'd never get the packages.



How would they do that when you have moved out and cut off contact?


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 18, 2022)

Jim said:


> They'll make sure i'd never get the packages.


Find a rich girlfriend or try to find a better job.

Or try to further your education till you can find a better job.

Then leave your house and rent a small and cheap one somwhere.

You will be your own boss and a master of your own fate...for better or worse.


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> How would they do that when you have moved out and cut off contact?


lol, i have no place to runaway to and no money to pay for an apartment.


Arles Celes said:


> Find a rich girlfriend


 
Don't you think it'd be kind of manipulating to simply court a girl for money?


Arles Celes said:


> or try to find a better job.
> 
> Or try to further your education till you can find a better job.
> 
> ...


But they take all the money i earn, it doesn't matter if i earn a lot or a little.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jul 18, 2022)

Jim said:


> lol, i have no place to runaway to and no money to pay for an apartment.



I am sure you can rent a room in a house share off craigslist. You don't need the entire years rent upfront in cash. Take your paycheck (don't give it to your parents) and then use that to rent a room.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 18, 2022)

Jim said:


> Don't you think it'd be kind of manipulating to simply court a girl for money?


So you wouldnt do it even if your mom told you so?

Good.



Jim said:


> But they take all the money i earn, it doesn't matter if i earn a lot or a little.


Make a new bank account and close them access to your funds.


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> I am sure you can rent a room in a house share off craigslist. You don't need the entire years rent upfront in cash. Take your paycheck (don't give it to your parents) and then use that to rent a room.


So pretty much just YOLO run away and hope for the best?


Arles Celes said:


> So you wouldnt do it even if your mom told you so?
> 
> Good.


I don't think i'd even be successful tbh. If she tells me to marry someone i would though.


Arles Celes said:


> Make a new bank account and close them access to your funds.


And how would i use the money at that point? I'd have no car, no internet, and no mobile device.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 18, 2022)

Is there anything you wouldnt do if your mom told you to?


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 18, 2022)

Jim said:


> And how would i use the money at that point? I'd have no car, no internet, and no mobile device.


Use a bus or train. 

You can try to rent a house with internet.

And "smuggle" your PC and games there.


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

Arles Celes said:


> Is there anything you wouldnt do if your mom told you to?


Yeah, but i don't exactly keep a list of things ready


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

Arles Celes said:


> Use a bus or train.
> 
> You can try to rent a house with internet.
> 
> And "smuggle" your PC and games there.


I don't actually own a PC and all the games i have don't actually belong to me.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 18, 2022)

Jim said:


> Yeah, but i don't exactly keep a list of things ready


How about these?  

1) Become a male prostitute to support your family better financially

2) Kill someone rich and steal his/hers money for your mom.

3) Become your moms lover if she suddenly developed such unhealthy...urges.

Would you do any of these if your mom ordered you with a very determined and scary face?


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

Arles Celes said:


> How about these?
> 
> 1) Become a male prostitute to support your family better financially
> 
> ...


Probably not. She would have had to raise me differently.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 18, 2022)

Jim said:


> I don't actually own a PC and all the games i have don't actually belong to me.


So are your cousins sharing their games with you? hm

But then why does your parent believe that said cousins wont waste the cash they receive (after they die) on stuff like more games?


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

Arles Celes said:


> So are your cousins sharing their games with you? hm


No, they're my sister's


Arles Celes said:


> But then why does your parent believe that said cousins wont waste the cash they receive (after they die) on stuff like more games?


They can do what they want with the money.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jul 18, 2022)

Jim said:


> So pretty much just YOLO run away and hope for the best?



Why not? In what way is your current life of servitude better? Methinks you enjoy doing your mother's bidding, no matter how detrimental it is to you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Why not? In what way is your current life of servitude better? Methinks you enjoy doing your mother's bidding, no matter how detrimental it is to you.


Well i get to play games and watch anime. Besides, there's no guarentee that running away will work out.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 18, 2022)

Jim said:


> No, they're my sister's


Sounds like your sister is your only kind spirit. Maybe you can live together and support each other after your parents cuck you with the money after they die.



Jim said:


> They can do what they want with the money.


Methinks that your parents hardly love you as much as you think. 

Or at the very least they definitely do not respect you by controlling you like that and not entrusting you with anything.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 18, 2022)

Jim said:


> Well i get to play games and watch anime. Besides, there's no guarentee that running away will work out.


What if they took your games and anime while forbidding you from ever enjoying those ever again?

What would be then to lose? You may lose your selfrespect by staying with them though...


----------



## Lulu (Jul 18, 2022)

what is your favourite meal?


----------



## Lulu (Jul 18, 2022)

do you own a Qur'an or Bible?


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

Arles Celes said:


> Sounds like your sister is your only kind spirit. Maybe you can live together and support each other after your parents cuck you with the money after they die.


She's married and in a different state now. She thinks the way my mom treats me is justified and normal.


Arles Celes said:


> Methinks that your parents hardly love you as much as you think.
> 
> Or at the very least they definitely do not respect you by controlling you like that and not entrusting you with anything.


They just don't think i'm mentally capable of understanding the value of money and whatnot.


Arles Celes said:


> What if they took your games and anime while forbidding you from ever enjoying those ever again?
> 
> What would be then to lose? You may lose your selfrespect by staying with them though...


well i'm still eating in a house at that point then.


Lulu said:


> what is your favourite meal?


Dunno, whatever i'm in the mood for at the time 


Lulu said:


> do you own a Qur'an or Bible?


I own nothing.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 18, 2022)

Jim said:


> She's married and in a different state now. She thinks the way my mom treats me is justified and normal.


Does your family considers you a loser or just incompetent so that they think that letting you make your own decisions would be bad?

Did your mom wholly controlled your sisters life too up to her marriage and wont leave her any money either?

Do your cousins parents also control their life in every single aspect?


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

Arles Celes said:


> Does your family considers you a loser or just incompetent so that they think that letting you make your own decisions would be bad?


They think i'm smart but too lazy, selfish, and short sighted to do anything. They also suspect i might be autistic. 


Arles Celes said:


> Did your mom wholly controlled your sisters life too up to her marriage and wont leave her any money either?


My mom would rather we have money left to us, but our dad is most likely going to leave it to our cousins, and maybe my brother. Both my sisters are married though so it's not a big issue for them. Their money is theirs to spend and they don't manage their money at all, although they think they spend their money very poorly.


Arles Celes said:


> Do your cousins parents also control their life in every single aspect?


No, they're free to do what they want.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 18, 2022)

Jim said:


> They think i'm smart but too lazy, selfish, and short sighted to do anything. They also suspect i might be autistic.


In short, either you are truly autistic (and need support and understanding rather than complete control) or they do look on you as the prodigal son. Or a complete failure.



Jim said:


> My mom would rather we have money left to us, but our dad is most likely going to leave it to our cousins, and maybe my brother. Both my sisters are married though so it's not a big issue for them. Their money is theirs to spend and they don't manage their money at all, although they think they spend their money very poorly.
> 
> No, they're free to do what they want.


So everyone is free to do whatever they want with their lives and money with only you being deemed unworthy to think on your own by the rest of the family, right?

You are also the most screwed financially as you own nothing, you will be given nothing and can't purchase anything or even make friends/relationships.

They might as well tie you to your bed or make you wear a straightjacket lol.


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

Arles Celes said:


> In short, either you are truly autistic (and need support and understanding rather than complete control) or they do look on you as the prodigal son. Or a complete failure.


lol possibly any of those.


Arles Celes said:


> So everyone is free to do whatever they want with their lives and money with only you being deemed unworthy to think on your own by the rest of the family, right?


Well that's only my parents' decision.


Arles Celes said:


> You are also the most screwed financially as you own nothing, you will be given nothing and can't purchase anything or even make friends/relationships.


basically, yeah


Arles Celes said:


> They might as well tie you to your bed or make you wear a straightjacket lol.


eh, then they'd have to clean up poop and stuff


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 18, 2022)

So your sisters and brother were/are free to chose their marriage partners without your parents deciding about it too, right? And they do not need to share their money with them either?

Damn, how they do expect you to live after they die? They might as well try to find you a dependable and responsible wife pronto. Otherwise what can you do? Or what do you even want to do in the first place?

Maybe they wait till you show them the middle finger and some guts...


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

Arles Celes said:


> So your sisters and brother were/are free to chose their marriage partners without your parents deciding about it too, right? And they do not need to share their money with them either?


Yeah, that's right.


Arles Celes said:


> Damn, how they do expect you to live after they die? They might as well try to find you a dependable and responsible wife pronto. Otherwise what can you do? Or what do you even want to do in the first place?


Lol they do say they're worried about that, but think t he only way they can fix it is if they have more control.


Arles Celes said:


> Maybe they wait till you show them the middle finger and some guts...


lol i doubt it.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 18, 2022)

Jim said:


> Lol they do say they're worried about that, but think t he only way they can fix it is if they have more control.


Unless your sisters (especially the one with whom you share your gaming hobbies), your brother or your cousins take you in after your parents die you are practically doomed after becoming so dependant and unable to think on your own.

Said parents better told them to take care of you after they are gone. Or you better do your best to stay on your siblings good side lol.

Or just beg your parents to give you better access to higher education so you can try to survive on your own if you do not find a dependable wife.


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

Arles Celes said:


> Said parents better told them to take care of you after they are gone.


I don't think they did, but they have their own lives to live.


Arles Celes said:


> Or you better do your best to stay on your siblings good side lol.


I'm not too concerned about that. My other sister thinks family means that we're supposed to take care of her "company" even without her say so. We should just naturally do stuff that she needs to get done, including cleaning her rooms and stuff.


Arles Celes said:


> Or just beg your parents to give you better access to higher education so you can try to survive on your own if you do not find a dependable wife.


I wouldn't really be willing to get a higher education tbh. Too much work and there's no benefit.


----------



## Lulu (Jul 18, 2022)

The legend of Jim. your lore is everything besides normal. 

What would it take to meet you up with you physically?

Would you want to meet any member on this forum?

Speaking of lore, who's lore do you prefer: Athenians, Spartans, Vikings, Knights or Samurai's?


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 18, 2022)

Do you really consider yourself "normal" Jim?

What would you define as not normal or abnormal then?


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

Lulu said:


> The legend of Jim. your lore is everything besides normal.


I am normal though.


Lulu said:


> What would it take to meet you up with you physically?
> 
> Would you want to meet any member on this forum?


I wouldn't really meet up with people IRL. I'd rather not people IRL know i'm associated with anime. if i did see someone i'd pretend not to know you.


Lulu said:


> Speaking of lore, who's lore do you prefer: Athenians, Spartans, Vikings, Knights or Samurai's?


I don't really know much about history to have a preference 


Arles Celes said:


> Do you really consider yourself "normal" Jim?
> 
> What would you define as not normal or abnormal then?


I do consider myself normal. People say that there is no normal because of how different lives can be, but that isn't the case, it just means the standard deviation is large, not that it doens't exist. People live some really different lives and it's pretty common for people to not want to talk about it and present themselves as the "ideal" situation. It's probably abnormal to have an "ideal" life where there isn't a whole lot you'd want instead though.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 18, 2022)

Jim said:


> I do consider myself normal. People say that there is no normal because of how different lives can be, but that isn't the case, it just means the standard deviation is large, not that it doens't exist. People live some really different lives and it's pretty common for people to not want to talk about it and present themselves as the "ideal" situation. It's probably abnormal to have an "ideal" life where there isn't a whole lot you'd want instead though.


But "normal is considered average enough to fit the norm in society. Meaning there needs to be plenty enough people who live the same.

If all your siblings or at least 30% of them were living under their parents thumb with no real perspective for future nor motivation to change anything about their lives then your case wouldnt be rare as there would be a fair amount of people in close proximity to you living just like that and it not being considered weird.

The greater the number of people living their life in a similar way the more "normal" it is accepted to be.

For example, if I had a wife to whom I was a sex slave whom she regularly rapes and abuses and it being considered as not acceptable or far deviating from the norm that is accepted in the society that I live in then I would hardly have a normal relationship then.


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

Arles Celes said:


> Meaning there needs to be plenty enough people who live the same.


It will never be exactly the same though. People have different variations of lives, but you'll probalby have poeple living in similar or worse conditions, as well as having people living in better conditions.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 18, 2022)

Jim said:


> It will never be exactly the same though. People have different variations of lives, but you'll probalby have poeple living in similar or worse conditions, as well as having people living in better conditions.


There is definitely a turning point when a lifestyle is regarded as either wrong, abnormal or at least too eccentric when compared to the general life that other people have.

A serial killer for example might also define himself as normal or think that what he does disposing people is not so different from disposing trash while the overwhelming majority would think otherwise.

A millionaire chosing to live under a bridge and begging for money while giving all that he had to his cat would also be considered abnormal even if said guy did not see any harm by doing so.

Or a woman being married to 10 guys in USA or Europe even if not considered weird by her it would be definifely considered weird by the rest of society there.

A person who choses to live taking drugs and drinking waaaaay too much would also be considered as uncommon.

Its one thing to have a job that is unusual among other people but another is to have a way of coping with life or seeing things different from 99% of people I think.


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

of course there's a turning point for when something is considered abnormal, otherwise there would be no normal either. Abnormal is just too rare though and my life doesn't fall into that category.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 18, 2022)

Jim said:


> of course there's a turning point for when something is considered abnormal, otherwise there would be no normal either. Abnormal is just too rare though and my life doesn't fall into that category.


How many other people do you know with their life completely decided by their parents, having no friends and completely unable to fend for themselves who are not kids anymore?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

Arles Celes said:


> How many other people do you know with their life completely decided by their parents, having no friends and completely unable to fend for themselves who are not kids anymore?


I dunno, people dont' really talk about their home lives IRL.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jul 18, 2022)

Arles Celes said:


> How many other people do you know with their life completely decided by their parents, having no friends and completely unable to fend for themselves who are not kids anymore?



I can say that I am not aware of anyone like that. Perhaps 0.01% people are in that situation. And so we can all agree it's an abnormal situation.

@Jim what percentage would you consider within the realms of normal?


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 18, 2022)

Jim said:


> I dunno, people dont' really talk about their home lives IRL.


Would you then be willing to accept *any* way of living as "normal" unless it involves some crazy harmful stuff like an abusive relationship involving beating someone to the point of criplling them, rape and all kinds of criminal stuff?


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> @Jim what percentage would you consider within the realms of normal?


i'd say within 96%


Arles Celes said:


> Would you then be willing to accept *any* way of living as "normal" unless it involves some crazy harmful stuff like beating someone to the point of criplling them, rape and all kinds of criminal stuff?


That or, living a super luxurious billionaire life


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 18, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> I can say that I am not aware of anyone like that. Perhaps 0.01% people are in that situation. And so we can all agree it's an abnormal situation.
> 
> @Jim what percentage would you consider within the realms of normal?


I could imagine some princess (or almost so) from some arabian or Japanese *very* old fashioned family with noble roots where the princess is controlled by her parents and "sold" to the most powerful/prestigious/rich family possible to make the princess own family position even stronger.

But how many such "princesses" are out there nowadays?

And for a guy from an average family to live like that must be considered quite a hikikomori or something quite similar whose parents lost all hope for him or are simply abusive/leech on him.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 18, 2022)

Jim said:


> That or, living a super luxurious billionaire life


There are plenty know billionaires out there.

The lifestyle of a high tier millionaire is hardly so different.

And millionaires are hardly rare. 

Hell...even a guy that earns "only" 20 000$ per month can live in crazy luxury.

Either way it is so common that there are billionaire and millionaire clubs and marriages among those.

How many groups of hikikikomoris though? Especially outside Japan (I assume here)?


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

Arles Celes said:


> How many groups of hikikikomoris though? Especially outside Japan (I assume here)?


I dunno


Arles Celes said:


> There are plenty know billionaires out there.
> 
> The lifestyle of a high tier millionaire is hardly so different.
> 
> ...


But the thing is, how common are they? sure you're saying they're not rare, but we run into 100s of people in our lives. Roughly 4 of every 100 will be abnormal.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 18, 2022)

Jim said:


> But the thing is, how common are they? sure you're saying they're not rare, but we run into 100s of people in our lives. Roughly 4 of every 100 will be abnormal.


I bet people with some REALLY weird habits are more rare than millionaires or billionaires.

Besides...a very rich guy does NOT have to live spending as much as possible every day. He/she may love his/her job so much that they are focused on improving their company like a lesser earning director/owner from a less prestigious company.

Money does not have to completely define someones behavior or lifestyle.

In fact spending millions of $$$ every day or even month can be a chore as there are few things to do or purchase that require so many funds tbh.


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

Arles Celes said:


> I bet people with some REALLY weird habits are more rare than millionaires or billionaires.


Oh definitely. The amount of money, or lack of, isn't the sole indicator of being normal or abnormal. It just has to be enough to push your life into the abnormal category.


Arles Celes said:


> Money does not have to completely define someones behavior or lifestyle.


If someone is living a life that isn't typical of their wealth, that'd probably be abnormal still, even if they're acting like a typical middle class life since his circumstances are abnormal.

however, if acting like a typical middle class person was what normally happens, then that would be normal.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 18, 2022)

Jim said:


> If someone is living a life that isn't typical of their wealth, that'd probably be abnormal still, even if they're acting like a typical middle class life since his circumstances are abnormal.
> 
> however, if acting like a typical middle class person was what normally happens, then that would be normal.


Dunno...a millionaire/billionaire might have been poor before reaching such wealth and so is more respectful of their wealth and more down to Earth.

Either way whether one choses to go on a crazy shopping spree or not is hardly considered harmful in any way. Luxury is not abnormal by definition as there are way too many rich guys around and it is even harder to define the exact limits of luxury where it would turn abnormal in the first place.

Becoming a shopping maniac would be hardly different than other addictions like sex or alcohol anyway. Once you lose control and let a obsession control you its all the same.

Even then such obsessions are hardly considered rare enough in todays society. One does not need to be even a millionaire to purchase tons of expensive stuff regularly anyway. And even a poor guy can act snobish...


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

Arles Celes said:


> Dunno...a millionaire/billionaire might have been poor before reaching such wealth and so is more respectful of their wealth and more down to Earth.
> 
> Either way whether one choses to go on a crazy shopping spree or not is hardly considered harmful in any way. Luxury is not abnormal by definition as there are way too many rich guys around and it is even harder to define the exact limits of luxury where it would turn abnormal in the first place.
> 
> ...


Being abnormal does not necessarily mean it's a bad thing. You could be the savior of humanity, that'd still be abnormal. You could be the top harvard student who had his tuition fully paid and whatnot. That'd be pretty abnormal as well.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jul 18, 2022)

If your mother asked you to donate your testicles for scientific research or maybe for a donation, would you do it?


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> If your mother asked you to donate your testicles for scientific research or maybe for a donation, would you do it?


I dunno, i'd have to hear the doctor tell me how that'd affect my health first.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 18, 2022)

Jim said:


> Being abnormal does not necessarily mean it's a bad thing. You could be the savior of humanity, that'd still be abnormal. You could be the top harvard student who had his tuition fully paid and whatnot. That'd be pretty abnormal as well.


You make it seem like only extremely gifted or depraved people can be considered abnormal.


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

Arles Celes said:


> You make it seem like only extremely gifted or depraved people can be considered abnormal.


well, anything that puts you outside of 2 standard deviations would make you abnormal. So any behavior that is so "rare" that only 4% of people exhibit it, i'd say that's abnormal. Of course, money isn't the sole factor that can push people to abnormality.  Being ambidextrous is pretty abnormal.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 18, 2022)

Have you ever had Vegemite?


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

Big Bob said:


> Have you ever had Vegemite?


No, i've never heard of it.
Or maybe i did and didn't know what it was


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 18, 2022)

Jim said:


> well, anything that puts you outside of 2 standard deviations would make you abnormal. So any behavior that is so "rare" that only 4% of people exhibit it, i'd say that's abnormal. Of course, money isn't the sole factor that can push people to abnormality.  Being ambidextrous is pretty abnormal.


What would be those deviations though? Like a homophobe and a racist in one? Or a huge hater irl and a masochist? Or just arrogant but also suffering from some inferiority complex?

Or only extreme deviances like a zoophiliac and a p*d*p**** in one?

Even then though how would you know that even such crazy cases only meet the 4% standard? People as you said don't love talking about their real life. Much less their deepest feelings which can be much darker than what they show even to their closest family.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 18, 2022)

Jim said:


> No, i've never heard of it.
> Or maybe i did and didn't know what it was


It's a spread.


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

Arles Celes said:


> What would be those deviations though? Like a homophobe and a racist in one? Or a huge hater irl and a masochist? Or just arrogant but also suffering from some inferiority complex?
> 
> Or only extreme deviances like a zoophiliac and a p*d*p**** in one?


You're right that it would be difficult to quantify everything that makes a human, calculate all combinations and evaluate what the bell curve would look like and whatnot. However, such a statistic does exist, and we sometimes isolate the things we care about. If we couldn't do that, we'd have no way of doing things like, evaluating a normal response to marketing and advertising and whatnot. 

Unusual combinations of traits can also be considered abnormal unless that is shared by a large enough amount of the population.



Arles Celes said:


> Even then though how would you know that even such crazy cases on meet the 4% standard? People as you said don't love talking about their real life. Much less their deepest feelings which can be much darker than what they show even to their closest family.


Well consider this, how many crazy stories have you seen? We both know that that's not all of them right? And even more are hidden. There's so many of them that obviously, there's a lot of people in "worse" situations than mine. You can even ask around the forum and whatnot, and you can easily find maybe 10% of the forum posters who have "weirder" lives than mine, and those would only be a fraction of those willing to talk.


Big Bob said:


> It's a spread.


Never had it.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jul 18, 2022)

If your mother asked you to count every individual word in the Bible, would you do it?


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> If your mother asked you to count every individual word in the Bible, would you do it?


yeah


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jul 18, 2022)

If you could switch places with someone else on this forum, who would it be?


----------



## Perrin (Jul 18, 2022)

Who’s the strongest sith Cin Drallig could defeat?


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> If you could switch places with someone else on this forum, who would it be?


i dunno anyone's life on the forum tho


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 18, 2022)

Jim said:


> i dunno anyone's life on the forum tho


How about switching with someone who is disrespectful to their parents...especially his/hers mom. 

Could you do it or are the values implemented to you through your upbringing too strong?


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2022)

Arles Celes said:


> How about switching with someone who is disrespectful to their parents...especially his/hers mom.
> 
> Could you do it or are the values implemented to you through your upbringing too strong?


Are you saying I need to act like them too?


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 19, 2022)

Jim said:


> I kinda feel like that wasn't English, lol


Mozhe bi priyatelyu... Mozhe bi...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 21, 2022)

Awww crap, I will ask some more questions lol

1) Is your mom hot?

2) If a VERY rich and hot girl had shown an interest in you and swore to use all of her money to make you happy forever (and leave you all of her money if she dies) would you leave your home to become her husband?

3) Would you marry a man if your mom told you so?

4) Do you hate working and would just play and watch anime all day instead?

5) What was the happiest moment of your life?

6) What is your favorite anime?

7) Did your parents ever beat you to an inch of your life?

8) Do you want to have kids?

9) Do you like the Naruto anime or once did so?

10) What music do you like the most?

11) Do you hide under your bed when your mom is angry?

12) Would you rather be born in a different country or do you love your place?

13) Would you prefer if your mom named you Jim instead of your current name?


----------



## Jim (Jul 21, 2022)

Arles Celes said:


> Awww crap,


lol, what do you mean?


Arles Celes said:


> 1) Is your mom hot?


not sure how to measure that.


Arles Celes said:


> 2) If a VERY rich and hot girl had shown an interest in you and swore to use all of her money to make you happy forever (and leave you all of her money if she dies) would you leave your home to become her husband?


Only if my parents say ok.


Arles Celes said:


> 3) Would you marry a man if your mom told you so?


probably. I'd have to be in the situation to say for sure though.


Arles Celes said:


> 4) Do you hate working and would just play and watch anime all day instead?


yup, i'd rather just play games and watch anime all day 
Although, i watch other stuff other than anime.


Arles Celes said:


> 5) What was the happiest moment of your life?


i dunno if i could point to a specific small moment, but i'd say the period of my life i realized how relatively pointless everything is, is when i generally became a much happeir person.


Arles Celes said:


> 6) What is your favorite anime?


I'd probbably say steins gate. I'm a fan of thrillers.


Arles Celes said:


> 7) Did your parents ever beat you to an inch of your life?


No, that'd be bad for children, and by the time i was an adult, they were too weak to do that.


Arles Celes said:


> 8) Do you want to have kids?


Not really, but any kids i haev would be raised by my parents and i'd have to be monitored while interacting with them.


Arles Celes said:


> 9) Do you like the Naruto anime or once did so?


I saw a few episodes here and there and liked it at the time, but it drags its feet.


Arles Celes said:


> 10) What music do you like the most


I don't listen to music. I hear it from time to time when i'm playing games, watching stuff, or of i'm in a store, but generally don't go out of my way to listen to anything.


Arles Celes said:


> 11) Do you hide under your bed when your mom is angry?


lol, no. My mom would just want me to come out. That'd be pointless.


Arles Celes said:


> 12) Would you rather be born in a different country or do you love your place


Canada!


Arles Celes said:


> 13) Would you prefer if your mom named you Jim instead of your current name?


I don't really see a big difference honestly. If i were named something else, i wouldnt' really want to "change" it then either.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 21, 2022)

Jim said:


> not sure how to measure that.


Like...does she look like a supermodel? Big tits, nice ass, and hourglass figure? Or fat and wrinkly?



Jim said:


> Only if my parents say ok.


Aren't you with your parents only for a financial stability? If someone offered you a better living why woudn't you take a better option? Unless you cannot ever trust anyone more than your parents?



Jim said:


> probably. I'd have to be in the situation to say for sure though.


Even if the guy was 30 years older than you, all hairy, washed once per month and demanded lots of sex?



Jim said:


> yup, i'd rather just play games and watch anime all day
> Although, i watch other stuff other than anime.


What is your favorite movie and series non anime related?



Jim said:


> i dunno if i could point to a specific small moment, but i'd say the period of my life i realized how relatively pointless everything is, is when i generally became a much happeir person.


Guess you would not feel well in a country like Japan where there is constant competition for the postition of top dog and inhuman working hours?

Were you actually trying to be the best before you came to such a realization?



Jim said:


> Canada!


Why Canada and not say...France, Italy, USA, Australia or Spain for example?


Jim said:


> I don't really see a big difference honestly. If i were named something else, i wouldnt' really want to "change" it then either.


What would you name your son if your mom left the choice to you? And how would you name your daughter?


----------



## Jim (Jul 21, 2022)

Arles Celes said:


> Like...does she look like a supermodel? Big tits, nice ass, and hourglass figure? Or fat and wrinkly?


she's like, in er 60s now i think. so 


Arles Celes said:


> Aren't you with your parents only for a financial stability? If someone offered you a better living why woudn't you take a better option? Unless you cannot ever trust anyone more than your parents?


well, they'd still want input on what i do. And you are right, that situation is pretty suspicious 


Arles Celes said:


> Even if the guy was 30 years older than you, all hairy, washed once per month and demanded lots of sex?


how would that even work if we're both men though?


Arles Celes said:


> What is your favorite movie and series non anime related?


hm, i can't really recall. Really liking Miraculous ladybug though, it's pretty funny  



Arles Celes said:


> Guess you would not feel well in a country like Japan where there is constant competition for the postition of top dog and inhuman working hours?
> 
> Were you actually trying to be the best before you came to such a realization?


Yeah, i'd defintely hate to live in japan or something liek that. I have no worth ethic so work would just kill me.

i wasn't trying to be the "best" i was just trying to pass, but that doesn't really mean anything either. It doesn't give benefits or anything.


Arles Celes said:


> Why Canada and not say...France, Italy, USA, Australia or Spain for example?


France has some weird takes lately, i dunno anything about italy, austrialians seem a bit odd too. I dunno anything about span and i alrerady live in the US.


Arles Celes said:


> What would you name your son if your mom left the choice to you


I dunno, i'd leave it to the mother


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 22, 2022)

Jim said:


> she's like, in er 60s now i think. so


So...like a GILF? Not into that. 


Jim said:


> well, they'd still want input on what i do. And you are right, that situation is pretty suspicious


Are you distrustful by nature?



Jim said:


> how would that even work if we're both men though?


Have you never heard of homosexuality? No vaginal sex for obvious reasons so I guess it leaves all the stuff that you could otherwise do with a girl too aside from vaginal sex. Would you be for a "ride" with a ugly, much older and unwashed guy? 



Jim said:


> Yeah, i'd defintely hate to live in japan or something liek that. I have no worth ethic so work would just kill me.


Were you fired many times due to your lack of work ethic? Is that why your family chose to supervise you forever and seems to see you unable to live on your own?

A few more questions:

1) If your wife during your marriage demanded sex from you would you do it or ask mom for permission first? If your mom told you that you can go along with your wife's needs and she is fine with that *or* you might have some sex with some guy instead...would you go with your mom suggestion to show a great son you are or make some sex with your wife that your mom does not disapprove either?

2) Is there something that pisses you off aside from going to work?

3) Do you have a type regarding girls? Like whether she is blonde, tall, smart, passionate about some subjects, talkative, kind, etc?

4) Which is your favorite game genre? RPGs, JRPGs, Visual Novels, Sports games, Hentai/Porn games, Tactical RPGS?

5) Have you ever told your mom that you love her?

6) You said that you see no real rewards for hard work. What kind of "reward" would you consider worthy of investing your time and effort then?

7) If you gained 10 million dollars in a lottery and your mom only took half of it and told you to do whatever you see fit with the rest how would you handle said money?

8) Do you hate some anime/manga character a LOT?

9) Are you happy or uncomfortable during family meetings when your cousins and/or sisters come to visit and your mom demands your presence?


----------



## Jim (Jul 22, 2022)

Arles Celes said:


> So...like a GILF? Not into that.


Lol i'm not exactly the best judge of that type of thing. Also i'm 34 and the last child of 4, so you can't expect her to be young



Arles Celes said:


> Are you distrustful by nature?


Haven't really thought about it, but i'd say yeah. Don't trust with what you can afford to lose, and never trust someone to actually get something done.


Arles Celes said:


> Have you never heard of homosexuality? No vaginal sex for obvious reasons so I guess it leaves all the stuff that you could otherwise do with a girl too aside from vaginal sex. Would you be for a "ride" with a ugly, much older and unwashed guy?


Still not following unfortunately, lol


Arles Celes said:


> Were you fired many times due to your lack of work ethic? Is that why your family chose to supervise you forever and seems to see you unable to live on your own?


I've never been fired. Only times i left a job is when my parents said to and because they wanted more money.


Arles Celes said:


> 1) If your wife during your marriage demanded sex from you would you do it or ask mom for permission first? If your mom told you that you can go along with your wife's needs and she is fine with that *or* you might have some sex with some guy instead...would you go with your mom suggestion to show a great son you are or make some sex with your wife that your mom does not disapprove either?


I'd probably have ot have sex with her at that point. How would i possibly arrange for her to have sex with someone else?


Arles Celes said:


> 2) Is there something that pisses you off aside from going to work?


I don't get mad about it. It's just dull.


Arles Celes said:


> 3) Do you have a type regarding girls? Like whether she is blonde, tall, smart, passionate about some subjects, talkative, kind, etc?


That's my mom's choice, never really bothered to care about it, lol.


Arles Celes said:


> 4) Which is your favorite game genre? RPGs, JRPGs, Visual Novels, Sports games, Hentai/Porn games, Tactical RPGS?


generally nothing turn based. Haven't been a big fan of sports games either.


Arles Celes said:


> 5) Have you ever told your mom that you love her?


I think so. 


Arles Celes said:


> 6) You said that you see no real rewards for hard work. What kind of "reward" would you consider worthy of investing your time and effort then?


Like, money or freedom or something.


Arles Celes said:


> 7) If you gained 10 million dollars in a lottery and your mom only took half of it and told you to do whatever you see fit with the rest how would you handle said money?


I'd not spend it because such a setup is an obvious trap by her to see if i'm still me.


Arles Celes said:


> 8) Do you hate some anime/manga character a LOT?


I don't really think so? Maybe characters in a dull anime since i'd associate them with the boringness i had to experience while watching them  .


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 22, 2022)

Jim said:


> Haven't really thought about it, but i'd say yeah. Don't trust with what you can afford to lose, and never trust someone to actually get something done.


Do you have some inferiority complex? Like...you simply cannot believe any girl would be interested in a guy like you?  

Even one of average looks and average salary?



Jim said:


> Still not following unfortunately, lol


Well, the point was whether you would be willing to marry a guy if your mom told you to and you said that "I probably would". So if the guy (who was hardly a looker) whom you married was sexually attracted to guys and so happened to be married to you...would you go with your mother demands and satisfy his sexual needs or would you think it to disgusting to consider and would rebel against your mom?



Jim said:


> I'd probably have ot have sex with her at that point. *How would i possibly arrange for her to have sex with someone else?*


If she had sex with someone else and got pregnant would you be willing to work extra for some other guy's kids?  



Jim said:


> That's my mom's choice, never really bothered to care about it, lol.


If you are not interested in girls and think all male/female relationships annoying or simply something for your mom to handle then how can you tell that you are not asexual and probably aromantic? And if you believe that you are neither then what would you believe it a necessary proof that one is asexual/aromantic?

Or maybe you are simply attracted to guys and should tell your mom about it?



Jim said:


> I think so.


And your dad? Or your sisters?



Jim said:


> Like, money or freedom or something.


Do you work for free or for a really low salary? What would you described as "freedom"? Like...being able to do whatever you do during work or not get bossed around?



Jim said:


> I'd not spend it because such a setup is an obvious trap by her to see if i'm still me.


Veeeery interesting...

What does it mean that "you" are still "you"? Is it related to your potential autism or do you lose your sense of self or simply go berserk? Or maybe its schizophrenia?

Or maybe it means that your mom suspects you of being addicted to games/anime and wants an excuse to deprive you of that to mold you into a different sort of person?


----------



## Jim (Jul 22, 2022)

Arles Celes said:


> Do you have some inferiority complex? Like...you simply cannot believe any girl would be interested in a guy like you?
> 
> Even one of average looks and average salary?


I'm not really concerned with whether or not someone is interested in me. I'd always wonder what someone has to gain by marrying me.


Arles Celes said:


> Well, the point was whether you would be willing to marry a guy if your mom told you to and you said that "I probably would". So if the guy (who was hardly a looker) whom you married was sexually attracted to guys and so happened to be married to you...would you go with your mother demands and satisfy his sexual needs or would you think it to disgusting to consider and would rebel against your mom?


i don't see how someone's looks would factor into this decision though.


Arles Celes said:


> If she had sex with someone else and got pregnant would you be willing to work extra for some other guy's kids?


whether or not the kids are mine means nothing to me.


Arles Celes said:


> If you are not interested in girls and think all male/female relationships annoying or simply something for your mom to handle then how can you tell that you are not asexual and probably aromantic? And if you believe that you are neither then what would you believe it a necessary proof that one is asexual/aromantic?
> 
> Or maybe you are simply attracted to guys and should tell your mom about it?


I'm pretty sure anyone who is asexual or aromantic realize they are so when they learn about it.


Arles Celes said:


> And your dad? Or your sisters?


I don't think so


Arles Celes said:


> Do you work for free or for a really low salary? What would you described as "freedom"? Like...being able to do whatever you do during work or not get bossed around?


All money i earn from anything is supposed to go to my parents and i'm not allowed to do anything with it unless they approve of it first.

So essentially, no matter how much effort i put into anything, i get nothing


Arles Celes said:


> Veeeery interesting...
> 
> What does it mean that "you" are still "you"? Is it related to your potential autism or do you lose your sense of self or simply go berserk? Or maybe its schizophrenia?
> 
> Or maybe it means that your mom suspects you of being addicted to games/anime and wants an excuse to deprive you of that to mold you into a different sort of person?


My mom believes that my brother was one day replaced by a lookalike or his body was vacated for some other spirit to go in. She also believes she is fighting such attacks daily as spirits are attacking her constnatly.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 22, 2022)

Jim said:


> I'm not really concerned with whether or not someone is interested in me. I'd always wonder what someone has to gain by marrying me.


Are you very pragmatic? Always looking at pros and cons first without letting emotions get in the way?


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 22, 2022)

Jim said:


> i don't see how someone's looks would factor into this decision though.


If you are gay then it makes the deal less pleasant. If you are not gay...then would you do go so far for your mom as to have sex with a guy while being heterosexual?


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 22, 2022)

Jim said:


> All money i earn from anything is supposed to go to my parents and i'm not allowed to do anything with it unless they approve of it first.
> 
> So essentially, no matter how much effort i put into anything, i get nothing


But you are unwilling to change said deal and leave your house no matter how much you hate it, right?


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 22, 2022)

Jim said:


> whether or not the kids are mine means nothing to me.


You do not experience paternal love or romantic love?


----------



## Paradise (Jul 22, 2022)

Do you think you're beautiful?


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 22, 2022)

Jim said:


> I'm pretty sure anyone who is asexual or aromantic realize they are so when they learn about it.


Doubtful.

Gay people even marry women to fit in society or hoping to fall in love.

Or are just in denial.

Dictators also do not think/believe themselves to be evil no matter how much proof is brought.

Being something does not mean one will acknowledge it.


----------



## Jim (Jul 22, 2022)

Arles Celes said:


> Are you very pragmatic? Always looking at pros and cons first without letting emotions get in the way?


lol, emotions would play a part, but i don't even talk to any girls so how would someone be emotionally invested?


Arles Celes said:


> If you are gay then it makes the deal less pleasant. If you are not gay...then would you do go so far for your mom as to have sex with a guy while being heterosexual?


If she did attempt this, my dad would probably take her away anyway and I'd have no say in the matter.


Arles Celes said:


> But you are unwilling to change said deal and leave your house no matter how much you hate it, right?


It's not a deal, it's more of a demand, and i'm not willing to risk everything just on a chance that things can be different.


Arles Celes said:


> You do not experience paternal love or romantic love?


Even if i did, the kids aren't really mine to raise. My parents will be the ones raising them and i'll only interact with them under their supervision. I don't see any reason why i shoudl care about them.


Arles Celes said:


> Doubtful.
> 
> Gay people even marry women to fit in society or hoping to fall in love.
> 
> ...


that only happens when people don't nkow about homosexuality and details and whatnot. Simply putting on a show doesn't mean they don't feel if they're homosexual or not, they're just ignorant of it. Considering i'm typing from my phone right now, i have no reason to hide if i wasn't heterosexual.


----------



## Jim (Jul 22, 2022)

Paradise said:


> Do you think you're beautiful?


Nah, i think i'm pretty normal.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 22, 2022)

Jim said:


> If she did attempt this, my dad would probably take her away anyway and I'd have no say in the matter.


So your dad is the ultimate authority in the house and not your mom?



Jim said:


> It's not a deal, it's more of a demand, and i'm not willing to risk everything just on a chance that things can be different.


When was said demand brought up? When you were in high school? Or when you started university? Or when you started a job?

Was your life and your hopes for the future different before your mom started supervising you and putting such demands?



Jim said:


> that only happens when people don't nkow about homosexuality and details and whatnot. Simply putting on a show doesn't mean they don't feel if they're homosexual or not, they're just ignorant of it. Considering i'm typing from my phone right now, i have no reason to hide if i wasn't heterosexual.


Hmmm...but if you are not romantically attracted to girls, do not seek sex with girls, do not care about starting a family unless your mom tells you to and do not seek any female companionship at all then how would you explain that?

If not asexual/aromantic then you would have to be either extremely apathetic/sick or bored of life/borderline misanthropic. 

Not having any aspirations or plans for future kinda speaks of depression in fact...

Would you care if you were diagnosed with a fatal disease and only had a year left to live? Would you be scared as fuck or would you be like "Meh, whatever" or "I will just do whatever my mom tells me to do" 

If so...then its all clear.


----------



## Jim (Jul 22, 2022)

Arles Celes said:


> So your dad is the ultimate authority in the house and not your mom?


if he has her kicked out, who is going to stop him?


Arles Celes said:


> When was said demand brought up? When you were in high school? Or when you started university? Or when you started a job?


When i wanted to spend money. I forget what it was for now. Probably clothes for office work


Arles Celes said:


> Was your life and your hopes for the future different before your mom started supervising you and putting such demands?


I didn't exactly have "dreams", more like expectations.



Arles Celes said:


> Hmmm...but if you are not romantically attracted to girls, do not seek sex with girls, do not care about starting a family unless your mom tells you to and do not seek any female companionship at all then how would you explain that?
> 
> If not asexual/aromantic then you would have to be either extremely apathetic/sick or bored of life/borderline misanthropic.


I'd say it's because i have other things to worry about. Romance won't help with anything and would invite more trouble.


Arles Celes said:


> Not having any aspirations or plans for future kinda speaks of depression in fact...
> 
> Would you care if you were diagnosed with a fatal disease and only had a year left to live? Would you be scared as fuck or would you be like "Meh, whatever" or "I will just do whatever my mom tells me to do"
> 
> If so...then its all clear.


No, i'd 100% care about it and feel bad. I wouldn't be "scared", but i'd feel pretty sad about it. I'd be scared if like, an unexpected immediate threat was right in my face that second.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 22, 2022)

Jim said:


> if he has her kicked out, who is going to stop him?


Her reliable, dependable and trustworthy son?  



Jim said:


> I didn't exactly have "dreams", more like expectations.


What were those expectations? Do you have new ones now?



Jim said:


> I'd say it's because i have other things to worry about. Romance won't help with anything and would invite more trouble.


Oh, so you CARE but are simply closing your heart to love/attraction due to not believing that under current circumstances it can ever work, is that right?  



Jim said:


> No, i'd 100% care about it and feel bad. I wouldn't be "scared", but i'd feel pretty sad about it. I'd be scared if like, an unexpected immediate threat was right in my face that second.


What would you have really to lose though? You have your future sealed, no plans or hopes left and I recall you even said that if your mom told you then you would just sit in your room doing nothing. You do not live for anything or anyone. Just fulfilling your moms current plan which you are not necessarily enthusiastic about at all.

Is there something you would dearly miss or its just fear of the unknown that happens after one dies or the pain you might experience as you die from such theoretical sickness?


----------



## Jim (Jul 22, 2022)

Arles Celes said:


> Her reliable, dependable and trustworthy son?





Arles Celes said:


> What were those expectations? Do you have new ones now?


I expected to be able to spend money.


Arles Celes said:


> Oh, so you CARE but are simply closing your heart to love/attraction due to not believing that under current circumstances it can ever work, is that right?


I suppose you can say that, but I'm not really putting active effort


Arles Celes said:


> What would you have really to lose though? You have your future sealed, no plans or hopes left and I recall you even said that if your mom told you then you would just sit in your room doing nothing. You do not live for anything or anyone. Just fulfilling your moms current plan which you are not necessarily enthusiastic about at all.
> 
> Is there something you would dearly miss or its just fear of the unknown that happens after one dies or the pain you might experience as you die from such theoretical sickness?


I wouldn't be able to play games and watch anime and stuff


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 22, 2022)

Jim said:


> I expected to be able to spend money.


Do you still care about money at this point?

Or its all meaningless since its all supervised by your parents anyway?



Jim said:


> I suppose you can say that, but I'm not really putting active effort


You cannot put an active effort whether you want it or not since you are too dependant financially to your parents, right?

But it looks like you do not care about it anymore. Or about anything aside from games and anime. True?


Jim said:


> I wouldn't be able to play games and watch anime and stuff


And nothing more?


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 22, 2022)

Jim said:


> My mom believes that my brother was one day replaced by a lookalike or his body was vacated for some other spirit to go in. She also believes she is fighting such attacks daily as spirits are attacking her constnatly.


Is that true? Are you an evil spirit Jim? 

Why does you mom not call an exorcist or something to confirm her fears/suspicions?

Is your mom still "herself" btw?


----------



## Jim (Jul 22, 2022)

Arles Celes said:


> Do you still care about money at this point?
> 
> Or its all meaningless since its all supervised by your parents anyway?


I'd care about it if i could use it.


Arles Celes said:


> You cannot put an active effort whether you want it or not since you are too dependant financially to your parents, right?
> 
> But it looks like you do not care about it anymore. Or about anything aside from games and anime. True?


I meant i'm not putting in an active effort to not feel anything. It's just how i feel.



Arles Celes said:


> And nothing more?


I don't really think it's weird to care about having fun and stuff though. Sure you always see people saying you need to strive to be the best and have a meaningful life, but what's there at the end of it? It'd be like if i had a billion dollars and could never spend that much money in my life. what's the point? Do you feel elevated and special? I suppose some people would, but i'd rather enjoy things than pretend i'm not struggling in order to achieve a momentary  happiness.



Arles Celes said:


> Is that true? Are you an evil spirit Jim?
> 
> Why does you mom not call an exorcist or something to confirm her fears/suspicions?


She consulted with a few people and confirmed taht she's being attacked and stuff. But she says she needs to always do these tests for me to make sure i'm not being affected either.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 22, 2022)

Jim said:


> I'd care about it if i could use it.


Will you care after your parents are gone and you can spend it however you like?



Jim said:


> I meant i'm not putting in an active effort to not feel anything. It's just how i feel.


Well...if even after your parents die you still do not try or even consider trying finding love then either you are indeed asexual/aromantic after all, depressed/apathetic or simply scorn all human contact when not needed to sustain your very life.

I mean...you do not try to not just find a girl but not even find friends, right?

Asexuality/aromanticism aside that is rather...asocial.

On the plus side you will never end up heartbroken or disappointed with someone. 



Jim said:


> I don't really think it's weird to care about having fun and stuff though. Sure you always see people saying you need to strive to be the best and have a meaningful life, but what's there at the end of it? It'd be like if i had a billion dollars and could never spend that much money in my life. what's the point? Do you feel elevated and special? I suppose some people would, but i'd rather enjoy things than pretend i'm not struggling in order to achieve a momentary  happiness.


Maybe...

Still, had you not ever considered about trying something new? Making new experiences and learning new things?

Don't you feel curious or lonely?

Buying expensive stuff does indeed not guarantee happiness but I do not think all experiences can only be defined by money alone though it obviously helps in many things.



Jim said:


> She consulted with a few people and confirmed taht she's being attacked and stuff. But she says she needs to always do these tests for me to make sure i'm not being affected either.


What about your dad? Does he also need a "spirit checkout"? How does he tolerate such crap?

And your sisters and brother also need such checks too?

Or do they also honestly suspect that you are possessed?


----------



## Jim (Jul 22, 2022)

Arles Celes said:


> Will you care after your parents are gone and you can spend it however you like?


well i'd have to earn money, but yeah probably.


Arles Celes said:


> Maybe...
> 
> Still, had you not ever considered about trying something new? Making new experiences and learning new things?
> 
> ...


I'm too old to learn new things at this point and whatnot. I play games and such though so every game is new. I cant' go outside and stuff without supervision and asking to do so is a massive headache so it's not worth it right now. 

I don't really feel curious or lonely.

I didn't mena to say all experiences can be summed up in terms of money, but generally you see that type of thing preached all the time. "you need to struggle endlessly to finally achieve your goal in life!" and whatnot. Actually there was a recent merryweathery comic about this.


Arles Celes said:


> What about your dad? Does he also need a "spirit checkout"? How does he tolerate such crap?


No, my mom thinks he and his family is behind everything.


Arles Celes said:


> And your sisters and brother also need such checks too?


She thinks they're already lost.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 22, 2022)

Jim said:


> I'm too old to learn new things at this point and whatnot. I play games and such though so every game is new. I cant' go outside and stuff without supervision and asking to do so is a massive headache so it's not worth it right now.
> 
> I don't really feel curious or lonely.
> 
> I didn't mena to say all experiences can be summed up in terms of money, but generally you see that type of thing preached all the time. "you need to struggle endlessly to finally achieve your goal in life!" and whatnot. Actually there was a recent merryweathery comic about this.


Well...forcing yourself to put up with a rat race to gain approval or money can indeed be pointless and one can waste many precious moments that way.

I meant about trying other things. Like going sing karaoke with your friends, visit some new place, try some sports to build some health, maybe learn cooking...

So much stuff to see.

Not everything can be appealing of course but we will never know if it catches our fancy if we do not try anything ever.



Jim said:


> No, my mom thinks he and his family is behind everything.


Is he?  

The Spirit Overlord!!!  

Strange that he did not divorced her yet.  

Is the sex so great or maybe she owns some law company and can rob him of everything?



Jim said:


> She thinks they're already lost.


All possesed already?  

So you are her last hope then? Her only "real" child?

And your siblings honestly believe that it is you who is the lost cause?  

Is your mom some religious fanatic or extremely paranoid?


----------



## Jim (Jul 22, 2022)

Arles Celes said:


> I meant about trying other things. Like going sing karaoke with your friends, visit some new place, try some sports to build some health, maybe learn cooking...
> 
> So much stuff to see.
> 
> Not everything can be appealing of course but we will never know if it catches our fancy if we do not try anything ever.


My friends are rto be determined by my parents, and places i visit, and even how/when i exercise is to be determined by them. 

It's not worth the hassle.


Arles Celes said:


> Is he?
> 
> The Spirit Overlord!!!
> 
> ...


she didn't divorce him because divorce is bad and there are worse people out there she could be married with.


Arles Celes said:


> And your siblings honestly believe that it is you who is the lost cause?


No, they dont' think anything of the sort. My oldest sister believes everything my mom says, and thinks her behavior is justified. the other two act very rebellious.


Arles Celes said:


> Is your mom some religious fanatic or extremely paranoid?


i'm trying to figure out why one is different than the other in this context


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 22, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> If your mother asked you to count every individual word in the Bible, would you do it?


Jim wishes he was as normal as me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 22, 2022)

Son Goku said:


> Jim wishes he was as normal as me.


are you sure you're normal?
j/k


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 22, 2022)

Do you read one piece ? If not when are you going to start  ?


----------



## Jim (Jul 22, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Do you read one piece ? If not when are you going to start  ?


Nope, never was interested. I think it's just a shounen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 22, 2022)

Jim said:


> Nope, never was interested. I think it's just a shounen.


Better start reading look forward to seeing you post in the OL


----------



## Jim (Jul 22, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Better start reading look forward to seeing you post in the OL


lol why's that? Is it a good anime?


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 22, 2022)

Jim said:


> lol why's that? Is it a good anime?


Anime no but the manga thats a different story

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 22, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Anime no but the manga thats a different story


wha'ts the difference?


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 22, 2022)

Jim said:


> wha'ts the difference?


The manga is better than the anime if you want to get into One piece it's done through the manga


----------



## pfft (Jul 22, 2022)

Do
You have a celebrity name ?


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 22, 2022)

Jim said:


> are you sure you're normal?
> j/k


I'm the most normal guy you know.


----------



## Jim (Jul 22, 2022)

pfft said:


> Do
> You have a celebrity name ?


No.


----------



## Perrin (Jul 22, 2022)

What have you done today that makes you.
- proud
- happy
- purple


----------



## Jim (Jul 22, 2022)

Perrin said:


> What have you done today that makes you.
> - proud
> - happy
> - purple


i've not been "proud" for quite some time 
happy, i saw a funny video today but i forgot what it was now.
i don't know how to "feel" purple?


----------



## pfft (Jul 22, 2022)

Do you have high standards for yourself ? As in you expect yourself and demand you do better? 





Jim said:


> i've not been "proud" for quite some time
> happy, i saw a funny video today but i forgot what it was now.
> i don't know how to "feel" purple?


Asking cuz if this response


----------



## Jim (Jul 22, 2022)

pfft said:


> Do you have high standards for yourself ? As in you expect yourself and demand you do better?


I have no standards or expectations of myself. I only need to have fun


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 23, 2022)

Jim said:


> I have no standards or expectations of myself. I only need to have fun


Do you have cameras installed all over your room for your mom to check whether your "fun" is all prim and proper? 

Would you surrender all fun and happiness if your mom told you so?

Are games and anime to your mom satan/evil spirit teachings that should be purged?

How would you react if your mom logged to NF and started asking you weird questions to see if you are still Jim the Human and not Jim the Vile Spirit?

Does your mom check potential wives for you by making them go first through some spiritual tests to see if they are "normal"?

Would you want to be possesed by a spirit? And if so by what kind of spirit?


----------



## Karasu (Jul 23, 2022)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 23, 2022)

Arles Celes said:


> Do you have cameras installed all over your room for your mom to check whether your "fun" is all prim and proper?


Sometimes. Right now she wanted to keep an eye on something else so nothing right now. She used to just watch me personally though and keep an eye on the cameras with mobile devices. She doesn't think she needs to sleep.


Arles Celes said:


> Would you surrender all fun and happiness if your mom told you so?


I wouldn't have a choice 


Arles Celes said:


> Are games and anime to your mom satan/evil spirit teachings that should be purged?


She thinks they're pretty evil but she hasn't been really paying attention to them recently


Arles Celes said:


> How would you react if your mom logged to NF and started asking you weird questions to see if you are still Jim the Human and not Jim the Vile Spirit?


She wouldn't recognize that it's me on here.


Arles Celes said:


> Does your mom check potential wives for you by making them go first through some spiritual tests to see if they are "normal"?


No tests or anything, she goes by looks alone.


Arles Celes said:


> Would you want to be possesed by a spirit? And if so by what kind of spirit?


No? Lol


----------



## Paradise (Jul 23, 2022)

Do you have some kind of mental disorder?


----------



## Jim (Jul 23, 2022)

Paradise said:


> Do you have some kind of mental disorder?


No, but that's such a common question, lol


----------



## Paradise (Jul 23, 2022)

Jim said:


> No, but that's such a common question, lol


That's why you live controlled by your mother, even though you're an adult, besides that you don't seem to be interested in anyone, you even seem to have no sexual desire.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 23, 2022)

Paradise said:


> That's why you live controlled by your mother, even though you're an adult, besides that you don't seem to be interested in anyone, you even seem to have no sexual desire.


Well I haven't really had the chance to have sexual desire or something.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 23, 2022)

Jim said:


> Well I haven't really had the chance to have sexual desire or something.


What about hentai games with naked anime girls?  

Or would your mom send you to some mental disorder institution or leave you under the permanent care of some exorcist after first purging with fire all your games and anime?  

Btw does she pray for your soul every day?


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 23, 2022)

Jim said:


> No, they dont' think anything of the sort. My oldest sister believes everything my mom says, and thinks her behavior is justified. the other two act very rebellious.


Does your younger sister send you games and anime to help you cope with your moms antics or simply as a sign of rebellion against your mother paranoid antics? 

Couldn't she take you in to protect you from this "possesed by spirits" treatment?


----------



## Jim (Jul 23, 2022)

Arles Celes said:


> What about hentai games with naked anime girls?
> 
> Or would your mom send you to some mental disorder institution or leave you under the permanent care of some exorcist after first purging with fire all your games and anime?
> 
> Btw does she pray for your soul every day?


I never played that type of game and even without the camera, they can just check the screen recordings and key logs

I don't know anything about what she does religiously. She tells me, but I don't really pay attention


Arles Celes said:


> Does your younger sister send you games and anime to help you cope with your moms antics or simply as a sign of rebellion against your mother paranoid antics?
> 
> Couldn't she take you in to protect you from this "possesed by spirits" treatment?


I'm the youngest. The oldest sister is the one who gives me games but she doesn't think there's anything oppressive or overboard about my mom. She isn't in a position where she can house an adult.


----------



## wibisana (Jul 26, 2022)

Paradise said:


> That's why you live controlled by your mother, even though you're an adult, besides that you don't seem to be interested in anyone, you even seem to have no sexual desire.


1.  Obeying mother isnt that rare.it is not mental disorder or anything. Some muslim tho minority muslim would obey their parents no mater what,  because heaven is under her feet.


2. Having no sexual desire is mental disorder? I disagree with that


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 26, 2022)

Burgers or pizza? 
Ice cream or cake? 
Maru or Lewdman? 
Favorite anime/manga/visual novel? 
Favorite live action film? 
Favorite song and/or artist? 
Most important value you cherish? 
Any unpopular opinion on any topic?


----------



## Jim (Jul 26, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Burgers or pizza?


Pizza, though that could change based on the type.


Aegon Targaryen said:


> Ice cream or cake?


That really depends. Ice cream cake isn't really something i like. If it was bread based cake, i'd prefer that. Ice cream over cake in the case that the cake is ice cream, but cake if the cake is bread. I don't like cheesecake either.


Aegon Targaryen said:


> Maru or Lewdman?


O_o, dunno what it means.


Aegon Targaryen said:


> Favorite anime/manga/visual novel?


Probably something like stiens gate.


Aegon Targaryen said:


> Favorite live action film?


can't really think of anything right now.


Aegon Targaryen said:


> Favorite song and/or artist?


i never know the names of songs or artists that i hear . I don't go out of my way to listen to learn more music i hear.


Aegon Targaryen said:


> Most important value you cherish?


How much fun i have  


Aegon Targaryen said:


> Any unpopular opinion on any topic?


I'm normal

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 28, 2022)

@Jim, If Keanu Reeves went to participate at Anime Expo, what should he cosplay as?

a) As Keanu Reeves. Duh!
b) As Neo
c) As John Wick
d) As Jesus Christ
e) As Shanks
f) As Johnny Silverhand
f) Other?


----------



## Jim (Jul 28, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> @Jim, If Keanu Reeves went to participate at Anime Expo, what should he cosplay as?
> 
> a) As Keanu Reeves. Duh!
> b) As Neo
> ...


i don't really know anything about him other than the name you just gave me, lol.


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 28, 2022)

Jim said:


> i don't really know anything about him other than the name you just gave me, lol.


You tell me that you never watched The Matrix?


----------



## Jim (Jul 28, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> You tell me that you never watched The Matrix?


oh, i saw it. it was a while back. How am i supposed to know the name of the actors? lol


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 28, 2022)

Jim said:


> oh, i saw it. it was a while back. How am i supposed to know the name of the actors? lol


But… everyone should know Keanu Reeves.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jim (Jul 28, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> But… everyone should know Keanu Reeves.


i can't even tell which person he is in the picture, lol.

I'd have to do a ton of research to know about this guy, lol


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 28, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> But… everyone should know Keanu Reeves.


Jim seems to be a type of guy who just lives for the moment. He got no fav mangakas, sportsmen, actors. singers nor anything of the sort. He just watches some anime or plays a game on a whim hoping that it will entertain him and quickly forgetting about it while moving to the next game/anime. Not the kind of guy who becomes a fan of anything...much less a fanboy.

All while avoiding the watchful eye of his mom.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 18, 2022)

Jim said:


> There's stuff i won't answer though



what questions wouldd you not want to answer


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 18, 2022)

how do you resist the urge to change your avatar every 2-3 days


----------



## Magic (Nov 18, 2022)

Will you ever go back to using funny ratings?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gin (Nov 18, 2022)

Magic said:


> Will you ever go back to using funny ratings?


shadow scarred him for life

'authority' figures, jim's one weakness

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Nov 18, 2022)

Gin said:


> shadow scarred him for life
> 
> 'authority' figures, jim's one weakness


Or even more variety in his rating usage. The main concern was he was using the funny rating inappropriately to a sorta callous malicious effect. 

It was great witnessing the many blow ups when people reacted to his funnys, but uh yeah weird seeing him only react with a binary like. Guess he learned something though.


----------



## Jim (Nov 18, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> what questions wouldd you not want to answer


stuff that would reveal my identity and stuff.


ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> how do you resist the urge to change your avatar every 2-3 days


i don't generally consider my "jim" screenname and whatnot to be my "main" stuff. I only use "jim" with this avatar when it's stuff related to anime. So in a sense i'm changing avatars when i change to non anime related stuff 



Magic said:


> Will you ever go back to using funny ratings?


ask @dr_shadow
he didn't like it when i reacted to funny posts that were intentionally funny.


----------



## Casval Rem Aznable (Nov 19, 2022)

Stuff


----------

